# This will infuriate Donald Trump



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10. 
Ha ha ha ha 

Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton Retain Most Admired Titles


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 27, 2017)

The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

FAt boy’s Obama and Hillary’s Derangement Syndrome will explode.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 27, 2017)

The Obama's have a lot of class.  Trump....errr  not so much.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...



Do you really think a many who is running this country free of charge, cares? He is going to keep doing what he's doing, regardless of what anyone thinks.


----------



## Seawytch (Dec 27, 2017)

He'll just call it "fake new"...so will his cultists.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 27, 2017)

Another lame and worthless thread proving the Left is scared shitless because they see themselves for the train-wreck they are

You can rest assured little snowfalkes......

He won't give a flying fuck about it.  Only in your perturbed little imaginary world   lmao


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Dec 27, 2017)

According to who? The same news that said Hillary had a 90% chance of winning the presidency? Lol!


----------



## TomParks (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...



Is this a joke? Its not April fools day


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 27, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.



The hatred you express for the man is all the reason I need to vote for him again.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Another lame and worthless thread proving the Left is scared shitless because they see themselves for the train-wreck they are


Actually just the opposite.
America respects Hillary, Michelle O and Barack. 

I’m hearing testimonials tonight of DEPLORABLES totally rejecting this “ out of control” prez. 
They’re saying he dwells on chaos but you can’t run a country like that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 27, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> He'll just call it "fake new"...so will his cultists.



That's what it is.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.
> ...


No sane people who cares about this country still likes the serial sex offender.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...


See that red thingy? 
It’s called a link. 
Gallup.  
You dopes live in an alternate reality.
Well man. Meet reality.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Trump knows America loves Obama but either tolerates him or hates him. 
This poll will completely ruin his vacation. 
Makes me smile.


----------



## TomParks (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Gallup? I thought they were done with polling....oh well its fake 100%


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 27, 2017)

The fat orange fool told a group of firefighters today (or yesterday) that he had passed more bills than anyone in history. 

Why does this idiot always lie about things that can be so easily checked? 

Fact check from a site that tracks this exact thing said the same as all his lies - not even close. He's passed the least since Ike. 

Even the trumplicans are getting tired.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2017)

I just wish all the Trump haters here would list the illegals in their families.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...


Obama and Trump are the most admired, #1 and #2.  If the server were done to find the most hated, they would be likely to be on the top of that list also.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Gallup is the Mercedes of polling firms. 
Hilarious you’re so butt hurt you call it fake.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 168248
> 
> Trump knows America loves Obama but either tolerates him or hates him.
> This poll will completely ruin his vacation.
> Makes me smile.




Someone just said that Obama is who we hope we are.
Trump is who we fear we are. 

I believe this is true. Look at his fave president. Andrew Jackson. A truly low spot in our history, a man who brought shame on the entire country as well as the presidency. Sick.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> I just wish all the Trump haters here would list the illegals in their families.


Always dumbing down every thread he posts in.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish all the Trump haters here would list the illegals in their families.
> ...


I understand your emotional disability.
You're the kind of person I avoid in real life.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 168248
> ...


Nice post. Obama is and will always be a class act. 
No one has ever accused Trump of being one.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


This is the genius that said Trump wanted to shut down the investigation because it’s “ too expensive.”
Lmao


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Because class acts result in a nation of food servers.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Can you provide a Link?
On the other hand, I wish I hand a well paying consulting position with no end in sight.
So do you.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Trump supporters are dropping like flies watching this mentally unstable president. 
The only ones remaining are the ones that know they’ll never have a white supremacist prez again so they’re holding on for dear life.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Another lame and worthless thread proving the Left is scared shitless because they see themselves for the train-wreck they are
> ...



I just saw that too. They voted for him but now are ashamed of him. And they seemed ashamed of their own vote.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Your memory is that bad? 
Hilarious you’re already running away from that boner of a comment.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Trump supporters are dropping like flies watching this mentally unstable president.
> The only ones remaining are the ones that know they’ll never have a white supremacist prez again so they’re holding on for dear life.


Can you name actual instances of where you saw Trump supporters sagging over?
The soda machine?
McDonalds?
The gym.
Really...keep a list.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


I have a memory; you don't even have a brain.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Yet Obama is a twice elected president so you failed again.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


First you claim not to remember your bonehead comment than a childish insult to boot. 
Go back to sleep.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Anyone with even a modicum of self respect is ashamed of their vote. 
My cousin, who is a cop and republican told me on Xmas Eve,” I voted for the guy but he is an idiot.”


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Dec 27, 2017)

I don’t think the Mexicans that Obama lied to and fucked over on illegal immigration admire him much.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Many in the highest levels of the British government want Trump banned from England.
Prince Harry and his fiancé want the Obama’s at their wedding but not the Trump’s.
Says so much.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...




I'm still trying to figure out how Hillary lost the election; let's see...






Was it the Russian Uranium Deal?





Was it Wikileaks?





Was it Podesta?





Was it Comey??





Was it having a sexual predator as a husband?





Was it Huma Abedin's sexual predator husband? Anthony Weiner?





Was it because the Clinton Foundation ripped off Haiti?





Was it subpoena violations? Was it the congressional testimony lies??

Was it the Benghazi fiasco?





Was it Pay For Play?





Was it the recording of Hillary laughing because she got a child rapist off when she was an attorney?





Was it the Travel Gate scandal?
Was it the Whitewater scandal?
Was it the Cattle Gate scandal?
Was it the Trooper Gate scandal?

OR...

Was it the $15 million for Chelsea's apartment bought with Foundation money?
(see the resemblance to Webster Hubbell?)






OR her husband's interference with Loretta Lynch & the investigation?





OR happily accepting the stolen debate questions?





OR her own secret server in her house and disdain for classified information?





OR deleting 30,000 emails?





OR having cell phones destroyed with hammers?
Was it the Seth Rich murder?






Was it the Vince Foster murder?





Was it the Gennifer Flowers assault & settlement?
Was it the $800,000 Paula Jones settlement?
Was it calling half the U.S. deplorable?
Was it the underhanded treatment of Bernie Sanders?





Was it Bill's impeachment?





Was it the lie about being under sniper fire in Bosnia?
Was it the $10M she got for the pardon of Marc Rich?

OR the $6 BILLION she "lost" when in charge of the State Department?






Or is it because she is a hateful, lying, power-hungry, overly ambitious, greedy, nasty person?

Gee I just can't seem to put my finger on it....


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...


Nice cut and paste with no attribution. Seems the reality of this poll and how America feels about the  participants is hitting you as hard as it will Trump.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 27, 2017)

I always laugh when I read about Trump being "infuriated". Those always come from second-hand accounts the majority of which I suspect are made up.

Trump does not "infuriate". He is solid as a rock in his resolve and any speculation that he loses his composure is pure projection.

It's the left who's miserable, going ape-shit crazy, and freaking out.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Not a member of the T administration or even a republican in the top 6 of most admired women. 

*Most Admired Woman
Hillary Clinton* 15 12 13 12 9
*Michelle Obama* 5 3 4 8 7
*Oprah Winfrey* 6 8 4 3 4
*Elizabeth Warren* * 1 1 1 3
*Angela Merkel* 1 1 2 3 2
*Queen Elizabeth II* 1


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

JGalt said:


> I always laugh when I read about Trump being "infuriated". Those always come from second-hand accounts the majority of which I suspect are made up.
> 
> Trump does not "infuriate". He is solid as a rock in his resolve and any speculation that he loses his composure is pure projection.
> 
> It's the left who's miserable, going ape-shit crazy, and freaking out.


Solid as a rock? Lmao
His aides say “he yells, screams and curses all day when in the Oval Office 
You have some imaginary world.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The fat orange fool told a group of firefighters today (or yesterday) that he had passed more bills than anyone in history.
> 
> Why does this idiot always lie about things that can be so easily checked?
> 
> ...


That comment about him having most  bills passed has been proven to be a lie each time he says it yet he keeps lying about it.

How can anyone vote for a pathological liar as “ most admired?”

Another: “ I will lose a lot of money with this tax bill.”

He knows his supporters are as dumb as shit and believe anything he says.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The Obama's have a lot of class.  Trump....errr  not so much.



well-----they both have  CHARISMA.    so true-------but then some people have described both  John Gotti and
EL CHAPO  in the same terms


----------



## Coyote (Dec 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama's have a lot of class.  Trump....errr  not so much.
> ...



I can see the resemblence between Trump, Gotti, and El Chapo - interesting analogy.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2017)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I do not see any resemblance between Trump and   Gotti/El Chapo   at all.      Trump is not at
all  CHARISMATIC.     In fact----he is off-putting.      His off the cuff comments are OFTEN
idiotic.       The obamas speak very well, publically


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.





Stick around, Old Fuck............the perp walk of your "idols" is on the horizon. I hope that you will be around for the aftermath. How would you prefer your crow? Baked? Perhaps grilled?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



El Chapo is charismatic????


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 27, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...




that is what makes him a great leader


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...



In all fairness Trump won for most admired orange turd.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Yeaaaaaah, the same polls that predicted a Hildebeast victory even after the Barrypuppet campaigned hard for her.........

(snicker)


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

JGalt said:


> I always laugh when I read about Trump being "infuriated". Those always come from second-hand accounts the majority of which I suspect are made up.
> 
> Trump does not "infuriate". He is solid as a rock in his resolve and any speculation that he loses his composure is pure projection.
> 
> It's the left who's miserable, going ape-shit crazy, and freaking out.


I'm still laughing at your post. The slightest of criticism from ANYONE will set off him off on a many day twitter rampage. 
Does that sound like someone " as solid as a rock?"


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...



Barrypuppet won the "Most Admired Jug-Eared, Queer Mulatto Traitor" award.........clap......clap....clap.....clap......clap.


(snicker)


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


One trick pony deplorable who tries to explain away this poll and his 36% approval rating. Lowest in history. 
Always fun to watch the gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


I see it really really is affecting you that there's more evidence of how much President Obama is admired and respected in this country. 
Welcome to reality.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.
> ...


After the Dems take the House watch for investigations into Trump sexually assaulting  all 19 women accusers.
Then the impeachment proceedings will commence.
4 out of 10 Americans want him impeached. That number will rise once Bob Mueller releases his final report.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama's have a lot of class.  Trump....errr  not so much.
> ...


Only criminals. Have you noticed how much respect fat boy has for criminal despots and dictators?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Clinton has won the past 16 years


Despite all that she still can't call herself President Hillary Clinton but Trump can call himself President Donald Trump that likely infuriates Obama and Hillary far more.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



  Barrypuppet isn't the president of USA.INC now.......and he is certainly worried about the crimes he committed that are to be revealed...... which is why he sticks around D.C getting intel from his minions that have yet to be weeded out of the State Department. The Barrypuppet will be doing the "perp walk" and it's a good thing that he is a queer because his "dance card" will be filled every night.......as far as polls go? They are the same ones that predicted that the Hildebeast was a "shoo-in" to win the presidency and it wasn't even close.

BTW, what ID were you using here before the election? So many leftards left after the Hildebeast lost and "new" posters to this forum suddenly showed up........as if by magic....imagine that?


(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




Let's place a wager on that happening.....loser leaves the site? What say ye?????


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I was a moderator at another forum. I wasn't here before the election. 

You watch too much of that demagogue Hannity if you think Obama committed crimes. 
It's quite comical you think so though. 

There's 3 investigations into the Trump/ Treason scandals. The only ones going to jail are directly in Trump's orbit and probably the fat boy himself with obstruction of justice charges.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Dems have an 11-15 point lead right now. Democrats are energized while republicans have seen nothing but bizarre behavior by this president and one single legislative accomplishment. 
I don't bet with liars and scoundrels.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...


Yep, liberals and criminals.  Imagine that.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Watch Trump's aides try to keep this poll fromhim just like they REGULARLY hide badnews from him.
They say he explodes at the hint of unpleasant news and then loses his  focus the rest of the day. He is that unbalanced and unstable. 
I'm sure many people are tweeting him the poll right now.
Ha


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Lol, and Hillary was gonna win in a landslide!


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...


How many liberals/ Dems  met with Russiansand lied about it like nine of trump's people? 
You don't know shit. 
You got nothing.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


That's the best you got? 
Sad.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 168258
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> ...





LOL!!!!!! ISIS, Libya, Uranium One, Hezbollah, "Fast And Furious", Lois Lerner and the IRS scandal, the use of the NSA to spy on his detractors....... where the Barrypuppet admin shook down small corporations and companies for donations in exchange for the lifting of the IRS audits.......Benghazi and how it was used to take down Libya and then provide weapons to a proxy army (ISIS) along with funding to attempt to take out Assad in Syria........you have NO fucking clue...........not clue at all. You amuse me......


(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




I am neither a "liar" or a "scoundrel"........put up are STFU. You sure sound a lot like Jake Smarmy.........he got his ass kicked here as well for making such brash predictions.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

WaPo: Trump team plans to cast Flynn as a liar

Lots of desperate strategy from someone who's supposed to be innocent.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 168258
> ...


Your fake fox scandals amuse me.
You know fat boy's days are numbered so you pull a petrified  SeanHannity act.

Steve Bannon:: Trump only has a 30% chance of finishing his term.
AndTHIS guy knows exactly how guilty trump is.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



The Hildebeast got 145 million dollars from Russian officials brokered by Tony Podesta for the Uranium One deal, that had to suddenly resign from his consulting firm........ and that is ALL going to come out.Like rats fleeing a sinking ship? They are rolling over on the Hildebeast...........bad times for leftards.....bad times indeed.,


(snicker)


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


FACT CHECK: Hillary Clinton Gave 20 Percent of United States' Uranium to Russia in Exchange for Clinton Foundation Donations?
Keep pushing your right wing propaganda and I'll keep hitting it out of the park.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> WaPo: Trump team plans to cast Flynn as a liar
> 
> Lots of desperate strategy from someone who's supposed to be innocent.




The Washington Post????????? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

Jeff Bezos owns the Washington Compost and got a 600 million dollar contract from the CIA aka "Crooks In Action.......


Do you want to roll with that?????

Amazon, ‘The Washington Post’ and That $600 MIllion CIA Contract — Steemit


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Guilty of what, troll????????


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Snopes???? ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Aides have personally told the fake president that Nov 18 looks like a "blood bath."

The Trump cult: R's will win easily. 
Roflmao


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Swing and a miss.........

FBI informant gathered years of evidence on Russian push for US nuclear fuel deals, including Uranium One, memos show


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Omg. Yes Snopes as nonpartisan as they come
Funny you probably read Breitbart and Gateway Pundit after all your hilarious Hillary is going to jail propaganda.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Aides have personally told the fake president that Nov 18 looks like a "blood bath."
> 
> The Trump cult: R's will win easily.
> Roflmao



November 18th????  WTF are you talking about??????


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Snopes is a mom and pop website that used Google to debunk urban legends....how they EVER became this reliable source for cyber truth is a total mystery.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


We know Hillary is behind it.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Fact: the state dept got one vote out of 6 and Hillary had nothing to do with it.

How come Trump keeps trying to derail Mueller's  investigation if he's innocent?
Mueller is now hotly pursuing obstruction of justice charges against Trump. Won't be hard to prove since the ignorant criminal dmitted it live on TV toLester Holt.
Imagine still supporting this lunatic.
Says so much about u.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Yeah you and SeanHannity and AlexJones. 
Ha!


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


It was the best you had, till you lost. Then the dossier,  lol.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Everything is a mystery to you.
Snopes is used world wide.
Gateway Pundit and Infowars isn't.
Moron.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Fact check? Lol


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



She got 145 million out of it..........stay tuned...........


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The dossier has NEVER been proven false. Actually parts of it already have been verified. 
But you idiots use your red herrings to prove nothing.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Thanks for the endorphin rush. 
You conspiracy theory morons would make Alex Jones blush.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Snopes is not a reliable source for "debunking".......not even accidentally.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I know facts are like kryptonite to you.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


In your crazy propaganda world. 
This should be fun..  what do you consider a good source for facts?


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


I guess they are, lol. You're a complete idiot.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 168262
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> ...




The dossier was funded by the Clinton crime cabal and it has been debunked.......follow the money. Bad shit is on the horizon for the Hildebeast......do you think that it's just a coinkydink that she is wearing a "cast" on her foot two months after she said that she broke a toe? McCain is wearing the same type of "boot cast" but recently changed to his other leg. Methinks that it's to cover up the fact that he and the Hildebeast have to wear a GPS device until the sealed indictments go down.........


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




It's not Snopes or the lamestream media......that much is for DAMN sure.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 168262
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> ...




REALLY???? What part of that "dossier" has been proven???? Details????


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Aides have personally told the fake president that Nov 18 looks like a "blood bath."
> ...


November 2018. You're about as bright as a small appliance bulb. 
Yes... trump was warned it will be a blood bath.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

I wait with baited breath as "Reasonable" provides verifiable proof that the Russian dossier (as it pertains to President Trump) is true.........seems that the reasonable troll has information that the lamestream media has missed out on.........I sit on "pins and needles" in breathless anticipation!!!!


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Oh look at the coward Dale afraid ... no petrified to list  a better fact checkthan Snopes or Factcheck . Org. 
Even he's embarrassed of his sources. 
Funny as hell.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> I wait with baited breath as "Reasonable" provides verifiable proof that the Russian dossier (as it pertains to President Trump) is true.........seems that the reasonable troll has information that the lamestream media has missed out on.........I sit on "pins and needles" in breathless anticipation!!!!




The Trump-Russia dossier is 70 to 90 percent true, according to the British spy who wrote it

You  should try another hobby because you suck at this one.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 27, 2017)

Poor Dale.... afraid to list his far right propaganda sites because he's scared to be laughed at.
That's ok Dale. I'm already laughing at you.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Then declare November 2018, dumb ass.........and I don't see any victories for the leftard clown posse in the foreseeable future. There is enough dirt to bury this corrupt cabal of commies. Let's place a bet on the outcome....shall we??


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Genius doesn't know that Nov 18' means November 2018. 

Trump: I love my uneducated base. 

Here's why Republicans are in deep trouble in 2018 - CNNPolitics

The Fundamentals Favor Democrats In 2018


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I wait with baited breath as "Reasonable" provides verifiable proof that the Russian dossier (as it pertains to President Trump) is true.........seems that the reasonable troll has information that the lamestream media has missed out on.........I sit on "pins and needles" in breathless anticipation!!!!
> ...



70 to 90 percent TRUE!!!!! And he has the receipt to prove it!!!! You can't be 70 to 90 percent "pregnant"...you either are or you aren't.. We already know who funded the dossier and who pushed the load of bullshit. We know about McCabe and Strzok..........who are you trying to fool?


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Still waiting for poor Dale to come up with a fact check site. 
He's been painted into a corner and can't find his way out. 

" it sure as hell won't be the MSM." 

Lol


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...





CNN????? That's an incredible and credible source for propaganda...........feed at their trough. Aren't they the same ones that declared that the Hildebeast was a "shoo-in"????


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Bob Mueller will decifer if it has any validity but he really doesn't even need it.
There's a mountain of evidence against your criminal in chief now that he has his finances and probably his tax returns.
Trump has been dirty all his life and you think he's innocent now. 
Laffen


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


One trick pony. 
CNN is one of the best news organizations in the world. 
Why do you think your whiner in chief hates them so much? 
They call him out on his daily lies. All 1000 of them since taking office. 
Just think... you still support a pathological liar. 

Liar: I won't benefit from the tax bill. 

Lol

Poor Dale..  has to defend this lying buffoon.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Still waiting for poor Dale to come up with a fact check site.
> He's been painted into a corner and can't find his way out.
> 
> " it sure as hell won't be the MSM."
> ...




90 percent of ALL media is controlled by 6 corporate entities that belong to the same exclusive clubs like the CFR and the Committee of 300. I get my news using the alternative media which is why I am infinitely more informed than you. Zerohedge has been proven to be "dead on". John B. Wells and his show "Caravan To Midnight" is another trusted source. 4Chan, youtube and facebook pages that I belong to. I haven't owned a TV in 6 years. Just seeing a CNN news broadcast in an airport awaiting my flight makes me want to puke.......any other questions, dipshit? I know infinitely more than you by a factor of a 1,000 EASILY.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



"CNN is one of the best news organizations in the world"


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for poor Dale to come up with a fact check site.
> ...


All far right propaganda junk.
No wonder you write the bullshit you do.
Of course you want topuke  when you watch CNN. They tell the truth about your fraud in chief. They're professional journalists at the apex of their careers. 
CNN, Washpo and the NYT are the most reliable news organizations in the world. 
You like your bloggers who tell you what you want to hear.
Zerohedge. Lmao


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Yeaaaaah........you betcha.........let's wager on the outcome, shall we???????


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Notice poor Dale wouldn't even touch the last two Trump bald faced lies. 
Did Zerohedge call him out onthem? 
Breitbart? 
Fox? 
Those 3 are not unlike NorthKorean state Tv. 
Praise and glorify our dear leader. 

Nov 18 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Notice poor Dale wouldn't even touch the last two Trump bald faced lies.
> Did Zerohedge call him out onthem?
> Breitbart?
> Fox?
> ...


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Thanks for proving that CNN is honest enough to admit when they make a mistake.
Whenhas your state run media ever admitted a mistake?
When has Trunp ever admitted a mistake?

CNN publishes thousands of stories. The law of average says they may get a few wrong
Thanks for giving me this opportunity to kick your ass all over this forum.

Still waiting for you to call out evenone of Trump's thousand of lies.
Won't happen will it.
You're so far gone you're totally off the cliff.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Notice poor Dale wouldn't even touch the last two Trump bald faced lies.
> Did Zerohedge call him out onthem?
> Breitbart?
> Fox?
> ...


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...


^^^ demented

You’re crazy to _think_ trump doesn’t care. This is the same liar-in-chief who lied about winning the popular vote, lied about having the biggest electoral victory in almost 30 years, lied about having the biggest inaugural crowd in history; precisely because he’s obsessed with caring about such nonsensical shit. Guaranteed, this is eating him up.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 168266
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 168266
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Notice poor Dale wouldn't even touch the last two Trump bald faced lies.
> ...


Source: YouTube. 
Haha 
Thanks for kicking your own ass Dale
You're just way too easy


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Notice poor Dale wouldn't even touch the last two Trump bald faced lies.
> ...


^^^ too stupid


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 168266
> ...


Source: one blogger. 
This is just getting embarrassing for you. Have you no pride?


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Take away all the illegal votes and chicanery revealed by Project Veritas? PRESIDENT Trump wins by at least five million votes and picks up another 30 or so electoral votes. The Hildebeast could barely draw flies to her infrequent appearances and had to enlist the help of Lebron James in Ohio and they STILL struggled to bring in a crowd.....that's just sad, lil faun...very, very sad.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Poor T cult. 
Looks down on professional journalists and seeks out individual bloggers who have NO ACCOUNTABILITY whatsoever. 

This is what happens when a racist, misogynistic, xenophobic pathological liar gets elected. The vermin who supports him thinks they have credibility. 

4-10 wants the punk impeached. 
36% approval rating lowest rating in history. 
Yet they think he's a success. Lol


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The Obama's have a lot of class.  *Trump....errr  not so much*.


To put it mildly.  As my friend has put it, when T-rump was  elected, we went from class to trash.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Trump's wasteful commission on voter fraud and 3-6 million illegals voting came up with NOTHING. 
More waste of tax payer money. 
Funny you don't know this. 
Didn't Zerohedge tell you this?


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 28, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...


How unfortunate for America.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Project Veritas...???






























....... and once again, delusional dale proves to the forum that he’s the looniest poster here.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




This is the Clown News Network's own footage.............it's rather damning.......and no one had to put any spin on it. They incriminated themselves.....now tell me again as to how reputable CNN is??????? I want to cyber "hear it" for my own cyber ears........


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Project Veritas. Remember that broad who tried to get the Washpo to write a lying story on the child molester.
Wash Post showed how professional they are and took all the necessary steps to investigate the veracity of the story.
It was a fraud perpetrated by Project Veritas.
You got nothing.
You should stop embarrassing yourself. 
It's unseamly.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 28, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> According to who? The same news that said Hillary had a 90% chance of winning the presidency? Lol!


This is the second time I have read a post wherein a rightwinger has made this point. An indication of the level of your brain power.  This poll is about popularity. Clinton is the most admired woman in America and has been for 16 years. She won the popular vote by 3 million votes. Compared to all  other elections in the US, most of the winners have won by less. She is the people's choice.  Trump is president because he was crafty and manipulated the electoral college, not because he is popular or admired.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What became of Scott Foval???? Hmmmmmm?????


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Dale has a lot of company with being the worst. 
Did you know Trump donates toProject Veritas?
One fraud donating to another fraudulent organization.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > According to who? The same news that said Hillary had a 90% chance of winning the presidency? Lol!
> ...




The Hildebeast is one of the most disgusting excuses for a human being on the planet.........a coven witch. I can't wait until she croaks because I am going to take a shit on her grave....I shan't have to wait long.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Trump: Obama rigged Trump tower
Result: no evidence... he just made it up. 
Did Dale call him out on the lie? 

Trump: I won't benefit from the tax plan. 
Did Dale call him out on THAT lie? 

There are over 1000 other examples. 
Has Dale called out the liar on ANY of them? 

I rest my case.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




The tale is in the tape...........sucks to be a leftard........seriously


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...


A coven witch. Wishing her dead. 
Wow. 
Now I know what kind of lunatic I'm dealing with here.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Uses the totally discredited Project Veritas AGAIN. 
This Dale is fucking crazy. Maybe crazier than Trump.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Opinion | James O’Keefe shows what real fake news is

Poor Dale. 0- the night.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yeah, the Hildebeast is a luciferian ........and that is a fucking fact and so is Bill "drop trou". The same applies to the Podesta brothers. Pizzagate? 100 percent true.........these elites are pedophiles. Google "Laura Silsby, Haiti"......


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




LMAO!!!! The "WASHINGTON POST"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...


You are a disgusting human being. Only a slug would say something like this about anyone.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...


*And he's not Time's pick as person of year as he had predicted.  There are just a lot of people that don't admire the Old Pussy Grabber.   *


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Kiss my (_o_), bitch..........I know things about these elitist slime that would give you nightmares.....so back off and walk away very slowly. I don't take kindly to stupid fucks such as yourself.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


This buffoon even says Pizzagate was true. 
He makes Alex Jones look sane. 

Hillary Clinton : still the most admired woman in the world. 15 years straight. 
Barack Obama: the most respected man on the planet. 

So sucks to be a trump cult member.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...



I didn't realize that Bill "drop trou" was up for the award?????


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Notice that lunatic Dale didn't provide even one valid source on his Pizzagate conspiracy theory. 

It's laughed at all over the country and world. 
It clearly shows how low the right wing smear machine will go. 

Dale.... I'm laughing at your pathetic deplorable ass.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 28, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> *This will infuriate Donald Trump*




What's that, have Comey, McCabe and these other jerks decided to hang themselves before Trump's DOJ hunts them down to lock them up for 100 years?



> The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.



Except that he's lost more admirers than Hillary or any other Democrat candidate alive at present ever had to begin with and a recent open poll right here showed he had a *75% approval rating!!!!!*


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Notice that lunatic Dale didn't provide even one valid source on his Pizzagate conspiracy theory.
> 
> It's laughed at all over the country and world.
> It clearly shows how low the right wing smear machine will go.
> ...


Who doesn’t laugh at that raving lunatic?


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Trump: I've signed more bills than any president in history. 

Fact check: You're not even close

So the Dump keeps repeating the lie. 

Any deplorable with even an ounce of dignity to call him out on this and so many other lies?


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > *This will infuriate Donald Trump*
> ...


Another traitorous cult member.
Like cockroaches they scurry around.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > *This will infuriate Donald Trump*
> ...


75% approval rating?? 



Not by any scientific poll, he doesn’t.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Another question the cult won't answer. 

Why has Trump tried so hard to derail the Mueller investigation and sent his goons at Fox News to try to smear Bob Mueller IF HES INNOCENT? 

Crickets.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

The website of Comet Ping Pong And Pizza was hacked and there was child porn on it. The hacker alerted the D.C police department complete with the instructions on how to get into it. A few days after he contacted the D.C police, this actor Edgar Welch  went to Comet Ping Pong And Pizza and fired one shot that just so happened to hit the Comet Ping Pong And Pizza server......


Come to your own conclusion......here is the whistleblower's  interview......


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm still laughing at poor Dale saying Pizzagate is " 100% true. "

Even the world's biggest nutcase conspiracy theorist Alex Jones admitted it was even too bizarre for him. 

What Is Pizzagate? The Insane Child Sex Conspiracy Theory That Led a Man to Fire a Rifle in a Restaurant, Explained

Dale Smith. Crazier than Alex Jones. 
Wow.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> The website of Comet Ping Pong And Pizza was hacked and there was child porn on it. The hacker alerted the D.C police department complete with the instructions on how to get into it. A few days after he contacted the D.C police, this actor Edgar Welch  went to Comet Ping Pong And Pizza and fired one shot that just so happened to hit the Comet Ping Pong And Pizza server......
> 
> 
> Come to your own conclusion......here is the whistleblower's  interview......


Lol
If you come across an article alleging that Podesta and Clinton are conducting satanic sex rituals on young boys while dining on anchovy slices in the basement of Comet Ping Pong, don’t take it seriously. But if you’d like to understand the web of innuendo and fabrication that’s entangled whomever shared that article in your news feed—and perhaps even attempt to disabuse your Facebook friend of their strange ideas—read on.

What Is Pizzagate? The Insane Child Sex Conspiracy Theory That Led a Man to Fire a Rifle in a Restaurant, Explained


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Another question the cult won't answer.
> 
> Why has Trump tried so hard to derail the Mueller investigation and sent his goons at Fox News to try to smear Bob Mueller IF HES INNOCENT?
> 
> Crickets.




Bob Mueller is deep state.....13 years ago leftards railed on Mueller for his participation in the 9/11/01 cover-up.....and make no mistake about it.....the false flag event that was 9/11/01 was a deep state operation that covered up numerous crimes of the elites. George W Bush stealing of the election was no accident....not that Al Gore would have been any different. He lamely submitted to the results and made out like a bandit.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Another question the cult won't answer.
> ...


" deepstate." Lol. Is that like deep dish pizza? 
Still won't answer my Mueller/ Trump  question because you're a coward.
Over and out.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

I bet the whiny little bitch isn't sleeping tonight after reading this. 

Barack Obama beats Donald Trump for most admired man, Hillary Clinton tops list again in Gallup poll


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> The website of Comet Ping Pong And Pizza was hacked and there was child porn on it. The hacker alerted the D.C police department complete with the instructions on how to get into it. A few days after he contacted the D.C police, this actor Edgar Welch  went to Comet Ping Pong And Pizza and fired one shot that just so happened to hit the Comet Ping Pong And Pizza server......
> 
> 
> Come to your own conclusion......here is the whistleblower's  interview......












... the only reasonable conclusion any sane person can reach is that you’re a fucking lunatic, delusional dale.


----------



## Snouter (Dec 28, 2017)

Barry Hussaine Obama and Crooked Hillary attacked our democracy and leftards celebrate because a fake news polls tells them to.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Notice that lunatic Dale didn't provide even one valid source on his Pizzagate conspiracy theory.
> 
> It's laughed at all over the country and world.
> It clearly shows how low the right wing smear machine will go.
> ...




Pizzagate is just the tip of a huge iceberg....this shit has been going on for decades. You are the type of leftard that would defend this type of activity if it protected leftards and justify it. I have been very outspoken about the Franklin scandal of the late 80's and early 90's that George H Bush was complicit in covering up. Go to youtube and type in "Conspiracy Of Silence"...I fucking DARE you to watch it.....but I must warn you to watch this documentary (that was to air in August of 1994 that was yanked at the last minute)  on an empty stomach because if you have any empathy? It will make you sick to your stomach.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > The website of Comet Ping Pong And Pizza was hacked and there was child porn on it. The hacker alerted the D.C police department complete with the instructions on how to get into it. A few days after he contacted the D.C police, this actor Edgar Welch  went to Comet Ping Pong And Pizza and fired one shot that just so happened to hit the Comet Ping Pong And Pizza server......
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Notice that lunatic Dale didn't provide even one valid source on his Pizzagate conspiracy theory.
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

How many of you have the stomach to watch this? Come back at me and attempt to debunk it.........bring it on.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...





Bite me, bitch..........you are a disgusting excuse for a human being.......you would rather defend pedophiles because it's all about political affiliation.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Notice that lunatic Dale didn't provide even one valid source on his Pizzagate conspiracy theory.
> ...


" You fucking dare me?"
What are you 11 years old? 
You are a certifiable nut case. 
You're also a coward for not being able to call out your fuhrer in his OBVIOUS lies and his dismantling the government that is weakening public health and consumer protections. 
Instead of doing something constructive you waste your time on conspiracy theories. 
YOU are part of the problem, not the solution.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Pedaphiles? Like Roy Moore?
Didn't you support the child molester?
Damn... you're lower than anyone can imagine.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 168272
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> ...




Pedophiles like the Bush, Clinton and Podesta perverts........can't make it any clearer than that...........


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 168275



Steve Schmidt.........a former Bush lackey? You want to hang your hat on that disgusting POS????  A queer??????


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 168272
> ...


No ....pedaphiles like that Loser Roy Moore and Donald Trump. In addition to the 19 women the serial sex offender molested he raped a teenage girl that wasn't even part of the 19 number.
Your bias and sickness of only seeing democrats and ignoring these republican criminals shows everyone who you are.

I see you wouldn't/ couldn't admit you supported the child molester Moore. 
Have I mentioned enough times yet you're a coward?


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 168275
> ...


Every word he said is true. That's what pisses you off so much. 
Fox News is like state TV. 
And you note he's " queer?" 
Why is that? 
Let's add homophobe and bigot to your long list of disgusting traits.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




I find it rather suspicious that Moore's accusers waited until he became a candidate of the senate when he had been a public figure for over a decade. I am all about exposing pedos....did you bother to watch the video I posted? You are the gutless coward, "home slice".....and you suck at debating.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton Retain Most Admired Titles


Meanwhile, Trump is loading the lower courts with hardcore conservatives and I'm reduced to hoping that Kennedy and Ginsburg remain vertical for a while.

Maybe the Democrats could spend a little less effort slamming Trump and a little more effort finding good candidates and being less repulsive in general.

That would be good.
.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha ha
> ...


Agreed. But slamming trump is a patriotic gesture of the highest order. 
His toxic agenda should never be ignored.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No I don't watch propaganda. No time for it. 
Just like the totally fraudulent Project Veritas.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Exactly the opposite is true.  Hatred of Donald Trump is an inidcation that you hate America, and that you hate Americans.  It's proof that you want to give their jobs to low wage foriegn labor.  You want to impoverish them with your insane regulations.  You want to sexualize their children and teach them about behaviors that no child should have to know anything about.

I could go on and on, but that should be sufficient to prove my point.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The fat orange fool told a group of firefighters today (or yesterday) that he had passed more bills than anyone in history.
> 
> Why does this idiot always lie about things that can be so easily checked?
> 
> ...



Link?


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The fat orange fool told a group of firefighters today (or yesterday) that he had passed more bills than anyone in history.
> ...


 This happened TODAY. 
There he goes again. Just like I always say. Dumb as  shit, never being informed and always asking a lib to educate his dumb ass.
Funny.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 168248
> 
> Trump knows America loves Obama but either tolerates him or hates him.
> This poll will completely ruin his vacation.
> Makes me smile.



Dims take comfort in polls about their failed leaders.  We take comfort in having control of all three branches of government and dismantling the policies of your failed leaders.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



What difference does it make?  You made a claim.  Now support it or admit it's just bullshit you made up.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I didn't make the claim. Luddley did. Man you're one confused dope.
But the lying idiot DID brag to firefighters of signing the most bills AFTER HE WAS CORRECTED in the media. It's not even close. He just keeps lying and lying and lying.
Of course you're too damn lazy to check yourself.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



True, but you chimed in to support him.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Trump: Obama rigged Trump tower
> Result: no evidence... he just made it up.
> Did Dale call him out on the lie?
> 
> ...



There's plenty of evidence, moron.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Oh, right, as if you deranged snowflakes haven't wished for Trump's death thousands of times.

https://nypost.com/2016/11/11/assas...t-trump-flood-twitter-after-election-shocker/


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Oh right, because snowflakes like you have always treated Trump with the utmost respect!

Are you fucking serious?  The stuff snowflakes spew is unbelievable it's so obviously untrue.


----------



## Issa (Dec 28, 2017)

I am always meeting people from different countries. One word Trump is a joke.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



When was it discredited?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...


Trump the petty, arrogant narcissist.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Issa said:


> I am always meeting people from different countries. One word Trump is a joke.



You had one word.  Too bad it wasn't a smart one.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...



Did that make you feel better?


----------



## Issa (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I am always meeting people from different countries. One word Trump is a joke.
> ...



You get the point....The whole world knows that there is a fraction of a dumb ass arrogant obnoxious and racist lot in the US. And voted in someone that looks, thinks and talks like them.

Trust me I'm probably well off than most of the 99% that voted the Orange king, but you have to know by now you both are the joke of the entire planet. Hitler and his followers said the same thing "fuck the rest of the world" and guess what? that didn't end well for both of them.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Show me where I  have wished for someone's death and expressed the desire to do something disgusting on their grave? There is criticizing someone and then there is being absolutely despictable.  It is an error to put people in the same group or category indiscriminately. I never say such base things as I censored Dale for doing.  So you cannot call me a hypocrite.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 168272
> ...


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*”Hatred of Donald Trump is an inidcation that you hate America, and that you hate Americans.”*

Trump fluffer... Trump ≠ America.


----------



## miketx (Dec 28, 2017)

Liberals - admiring traitors since 1776.


----------



## NightFox (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...



Why would that infuriate President Twitter?

He's a billionaire, He's the sitting POTUS

Obama and Clinton are not.. On the bright side, I guess "winning" the "most admired" is a nice consolation prize.

Personally I don't admire anybody on that list, anybody that most "admires" a politician is a weak-minded sheeple.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


I voted for Obama twice because the Republicans suck that much.
Obama did not fulfill any of his campaign issues.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Link please.
And context.
You don’t care how much tax money is spent on a government Evergreen project as long as it’s geared against a Republican.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 28, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.




It will take awhile to remove the stench of the previous brown buffoon.  Its an abominable stain that must be removed.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The fat orange fool told a group of firefighters today (or yesterday) that he had passed more bills than anyone in history.
> ...


Trump fluffer...

_“We have signed more legislation than anybody — broke the record of Harry Truman.”_

_“We have more legislation passed, including — the record was Harry Truman a long time ago, and we broke that record, so we got a lot done.”_

... umm, no, he didn’t...


			
				govtrack said:
			
		

> *President Trump has signed the fewest bills into law by this point in any recent president’s first year*


... let’s see you call out trump for lying like that...


----------



## SSGT Bags (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The Obama's have a lot of class.  Trump....errr  not so much.


You misspelled ass!


----------



## dudmuck (Dec 28, 2017)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.
> ...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 28, 2017)

dudmuck said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




Is this supposed to impress or depress us?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2017)

Hard to list "Admired" as one of Trumps attributes


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Hard to list "Admired" as one of Trumps attributes


I admire how trump lies an average of 5 times a day and doesn’t lose acolytes.


_We have signed more legislation than anybody — broke the record of Harry Truman.”_

_“We have more legislation passed, including — the record was Harry Truman a long time ago, and we broke that record, so we got a lot done.”_


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to list "Admired" as one of Trumps attributes
> ...



Alternative facts are the hallmark of his administration


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

dudmuck said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



I am so shocked that a gang of Obama cock suckers would conduct a poll showing him to be the most admired.

Who would have ever thunk it?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Dale isn't Trump.  As I have amply demonstrated, plenty of twitter snowflakes have called for Trump to be assasinated.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


He represents the only people in this country that matter.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


I'm not watching your entire video.  Either post a transcript or quit wasting everyone's time.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 28, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...




Can I rate this as the most ridiculous post of the year.

Yep, that Triump is so busy running the country hew certainly does not have the time nor does he care that a black man kicked his ass in a poll for man of the year.

This from a jackass who had a fake Times cover hanging on his wall?

He probably is still bouncing off the wall & throwing shit.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Finally you admit just how big a white supremacist you really are.

"Only uneducated white people count."

Too funny


----------



## RealDave (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.
> ...



We certainly know you don;t vote for what is best for America, so that is good enough for you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Making up things people said is the only way you can win an argument, isn't it, douchebag?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Yes I do vote for what is best for America.  Trannies with dicks taking showers with little girls isn't on the list.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 28, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.



Yeah, the way Trump protected teh Hezbollah terrorists just so that he could give Iran nuclear weapons IS Treason.

Oh wait, that was ISIS Barry.

Well, it's still treason.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.


Being admired isn't why great people do great things. 

If so, they're doing it for the wrong reasons. 

Besides, the corrupt media's opinion on what's admirable is totally out of wack with reality. For example, most people don't think being a convincing liar and a proficient cheater is admirable. Most people don't think a spineless coward who disappears  whenever a crisis occurs is admirable. Nor do they admire some bitch who cheated Bernie Sanders out of the nomination.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You don't know the things that I do about the Clintons, the Podesta brothers and the Bush crime syndicate. Yeah, I would gladly hit the "kill" switch on these despicable pieces of shit with no regret. Go pound sand, ya ignorant piece of slime. The truth is going to come out and I bet even in the face of undeniable proof that you will STILL deny it. You strike me as being just that fucking stupid.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You voted for what is best for America?
You voted for a racist, misogynist pig who mocked the handicapped. How is that good for America?
How is voting for someone with zero experience for the job good for America?

We know why you voted for him. He shares your white supremacist views


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


poor Dale. Lives in a bubble where he thinks every conspiracy theory about Hillary from the right is real. 
Seek help.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Lie, lie, lie.  Insult, insult, insult.

Do you A-holes ever come up with new material?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Show me where “ trannies with dicks are taking showers with little girls.”
You’re such a drama queen and probably beat off to tranny porn.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


As soon as trump ceases to be a racist lying misogynist pig who has no respect for anyone... ill stop talking about it.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 28, 2017)

SSGT Bags said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama's have a lot of class.  Trump....errr  not so much.
> ...


Trump’ ass is so large I couldn’t fit it into the sentence so I left it out.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Like you treated Obama.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Bripat didn’t know Trump lied about being the top bill signer to firemen yesterday. 
Wanted a link. 
Ha! 
He’s 11th on the list..
Woke up this morning lying about it again. 
I can see why you love this pathological liar.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2017)

This will infuriate Obabble.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


This ass? Yes it is huge.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




You and reality don't even have a nodding acquaintance with each other........


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

boedicca said:


> This will infuriate Obabble.
> 
> View attachment 168327


Like Obama can give a shit. 
But funny you run to the right leaning Rasmussen to get your jollies


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Talking about reality but believes Pizzagate is 100% factual.  
You should go out on the comedy circuit. You’d kill.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > This will infuriate Obabble.
> ...




I can see this chaps your hide.  Here, some of this should provide a bit of soothing relief.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Nothing infuriates the thin skinned whiny little bitch than coming in 2nd to Obama.
I’m sure this ruined his whole vacation. His 79th golf outing of the year.

Bonehead: All Obama did was play golf.
You won’t see me doing that if I’m elected president. 
Ha ha ha


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




A hacker was able to get into the Comet Ping Pong And Pizza server and it was full of child porn including snuff films, asswipe. The D.C police know it and I even downloaded the youtube video where the guy that did it is interviewed and he gives the name of the D.C police detective that took the information and then broke off contact...and why is that? Because it goes very deep into the bowels of this swamp. They used bitcoin to buy this perverted filth that you seem to want to protect....and that makes you just as disgusting as the pervs that have special access to the site.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Gallup: the bitch’s approval rating at 38%. Still lowest in history of any president after the first year. 

Gallup Daily: Trump Job Approval


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


This mental patient still pushing nonsense even Alex Jones said was too bizarre for him. 
Why are DEPLORABLES the craziest people on earth?


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Is that the same polling faction that declared that the Hildebeast was a "shoo-in"??????


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Aww, you poor thing. All people matter.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I love this post. He thinks his 30 some % of the population are “ the only ones that matter.”


----------



## Coyote (Dec 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Do you mean campaign promises?  His record was pretty good.

The Obameter: Tracking Obama's promises


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Your laziness is not my problem. I actually quoted him and linked the video as proof he said what I claimed he said.

That you run away from his quotes is nothing but evidence of your pussydom.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


When boxed into a corner poor Dale can only spout useless cliches. 
I bet Zerohedge has Trump’s approval rating at 90%. 
Lol


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


C’mon, that was different.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




No, Alex Jones backed down because he was attacked by Google (a CIA tool). Pizzagate is real but simply the tip of a huge iceberg and YOU want to prevent the truth from coming out. You would prefer that children be sodomized by your beloved "leaders" than face the ugly truth. I have posted the "Conspiracy Of Silence" documentary that was yanked from the Discovery Channel in August of 1994. Ted Gunderson, a former high ranking FBI officer tried to bring this world wide child trafficking that the Bush, Clinton and Podesta families are up to their necks in.


_Mary and John I think you should give notice when changing strategies which have been long in place. I immediately realized something was different by the shape of the box and I contemplated who would be sending me something in the square shaped box. Lo and behold, instead of *pasta* and wonderful *sauces*, it was a lovely, tempting assortment of *cheeses*, Yummy. I am awaiting the return of my children and grandchildren from their holiday travels so that *we can demolish them*. Thank you so much. I hope you and your gang are well. I miss you both Best wishes fro a merry Christmas and Happy New Year._

_Herb_

_Ps. Do you think I’ll do better playing* dominos* on* cheese* than on *pasta*?

Hi John, The realtor found a* handkerchief* (I think it has a *map* that seems* pizza*-related. Is it yours? They can send it if you want. I know you’re busy, so feel free not to respond if it’s not yours or you don’t want it_.


Code words, dumb ass...don't you think it's just a tad odd that these elites are consumed with pizza, pasta, walnut sauce and "ice cream"??? You are either incredibly stupid or naive......neither trait is admirable.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Not me, and you directed your comments toward me; you made a broad generalization without consideration to individuals.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Promises like turning America into a third world shithole? Than the Barrypuppet did an incredible job of keeping his word. Of course he had the foreign owned Federal Reserve keeping things propped up with the Q.E program that was put on the tab of U.S citizens.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 28, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.


yet he came in second by 3 points.....look at the guys who were way below him....and i would have thought mrs obama would have beaten hillary.....hillary so admired and not liked at the same time,doesnt make sense....


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Why would POTUS be bragging / lying to firemen about how many bills he think he signed? 
Does he think they actually care? 

Reminds me of his face plant in Europe. 
Wherever he goes he’s the laughing stock of the world.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Just keep on keeping on with the Misunderestimating of Trump.  It worked so well for you moonbats in 2017.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Dale must live in a shithole because Obama didn’t turn my neck of the woods into a third world shithole.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Fo shizzle ma whizzle!

But then, What (the fuck) Happened?


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Nobody “ misunderestimates “ Trump. 
Everyone has caught on how incompetent he is and doesn’t understand ANY of the issues he pushes.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Imagine ANYONE respecting a guy who goes to war with his own citizens, own government, every single day on Twitter.
Anyone who voted for the whiny little bitch had to be a deplorable.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Keep repeating that to yourself, if it gives you comfort.

But in reality land:  Trump Won; hiLIARy Lost, and you all are still obsessing over What The Fuck Happened (without apparently learning a dang thang).


----------



## whitehall (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm sure the President has more to do than be "infuriated" by the same polsters that predicted Hillary by 30 points.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You should stop embracing propaganda.  Your mind is rotting.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...



Obama is the most admired man on Earth and Hillary is the most admired woman.  How much proof does one need to recognize how fucked-up and dumbed down we've become?   Answer, unlimited proof, because you can't draw blood from a turnip.  

*Obama "qualities":* He's skinny, disingenuous, can't throw a ball, his hands don't have a mark on them, his wife wears the pants, he's pre-mature gray, every word is calculated to spread socialism, he became wealthy on his name, he was an under-achiever as POTUS, he's a girly-man, and he talks to people like he's smarter than they are. 

*Hillary "qualities":* Her husband fucks other women, she's only married for power, her voice is a shrill, every word is a calculated lie, she makes excuses, she became wealthy on her name, she's a two-time loser, her legs are like tree-trunks, she's nasty, and she talks to people like they're stupid.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Obama ran the 2nd time on Make America Great Again and then catered to Wall Street just like GW.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The Obama's have a lot of class.  Trump....errr  not so much.



Correct, he's missing the "cl" but has a lot of the other.  A back swing of enormous proportions.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



That'a what Obama's Title XI regulations mandate, moron.  At least they did until Trump was inaugurated.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Bripat didn’t know Trump lied about being the top bill signer to firemen yesterday.
> Wanted a link.
> Ha!
> He’s 11th on the list..
> ...



I didn't see it, so I wouldn't know one way or the other.  However, if you imagine I'm going to take you're word for it, you must be dumber than I thought.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The fake news media sucked his dick religiously every day.  How I treated him doesn't matter.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Classy.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 28, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Another lame and worthless thread proving the Left is scared shitless because they see themselves for the train-wreck they are
> 
> You can rest assured little snowfalkes......
> 
> He won't give a flying fuck about it.  Only in your perturbed little imaginary world   lmao


He'll be tweeting about it on the shitter tomorrow morning.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Same o, same o.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


That's hilarious comming from a snowflake who believes every conspiricay theory about Trump ever conceived, no matter how preposterous.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SSGT Bags said:
> ...


You are in no position to question anyone else's class. Your posts are at the top of the list of the most vile and disgusting on this board,  a place where filthy language and imagery is the norm.


----------



## Camp (Dec 28, 2017)

Why does the Liar in Chief lie so much about Obama? Obama won his elections by larger margins in the Electoral College and popular votes in both elections. He also had larger attendance at his inauguration. He never failed to wish everyone a Merry Christmas multiple times every year and no, he didn't wiretap the Liar in Chief.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 28, 2017)

Camp said:


> Why does the Liar in Chief lie so much about Obama? Obama won his elections by larger margins in the Electoral College and popular votes in both elections. He also had larger attendance at his inauguration. He never failed to wish everyone a Merry Christmas multiple times every year and no, he didn't wiretap the Liar in Chief.


Maybe he's jealous?  Do you think he realizes how low class he looks in comparison to Obama?


----------



## Camp (Dec 28, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the Liar in Chief lie so much about Obama? Obama won his elections by larger margins in the Electoral College and popular votes in both elections. He also had larger attendance at his inauguration. He never failed to wish everyone a Merry Christmas multiple times every year and no, he didn't wiretap the Liar in Chief.
> ...


He is jealous, but he has no concept of what class is. A person with class has too much to do with integrity, morals, ethics, honesty, and other positive and enviable human attributes. Trump is the opposite of a person of class.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 28, 2017)

Camp said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


but they know enough to resent it in their betters


----------



## RealDave (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The Fake news?  Another sign that you are just another feeble minded Trumpette.

Obama did not do all the stupid shit Trump does.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...



WTF does  this mean?


----------



## RealDave (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Did Trump say he liked to grope women?
Did Trump lie about his campaign contacts with the Russians?
Did Trump not profit from charging the Secret Service to use golf carts while golfing or the elevator in Trump Tower to protect Milania?

Which "conspiracy theory" do you think s not truie?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 28, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



None of it is truie.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 28, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


No, in reality, we are talking about what a total asshole Trump is and the stupid shit he is doing to lower this country's standing in the real world.

He lies every fucmking day & you either don't care or too stupid to know it.

Trump is an ignorant fool.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Every bit is true.  You know it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Not true.


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...


Is English not your first language?


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


What a compelling argument. Lol


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Example #2,987 of how the Trump cult has no idea what the hell hes doing.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2017)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Well, he's smarter than you given that he took a $1m inheritance and invested it into a multi-billion $ business empire.   He also managed to get elected President.  So if an "ignorant fool" has been so successful, what does that make a loser like you?


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


1million. Lol
He inherited 100-200 million.
Did Donald Trump inherit $100 million?

And he made his LESS THAN a Billion fortune by defrauding small businessmen. They’d do work for him, he’d not pay them, both parties would go to court and the fraud would get away with it because he could outlast them in court.
Funny you know nothing about your own pussygrabber


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Bripat didn’t know Trump lied about being the top bill signer to firemen yesterday.
> ...


Of course you saw it, I gave you his quotes.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Here's another example of a snowflake meme that has a kernal truth in it, but taken as a whole is a scumbag lie.

Trump was already a billionaire by the time his father died and he collected his inheritance.

Of course, one the sleaziest, most dishonest brand of douchebag would spin the facts the way you did.

And you have the gall to call Trump a liar.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



You'll have to forgive me if I decline to accept your take on what he said.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You’re a moron. I can’t help you there. To corroborate the quotes I gave you, I also linked the video where he said those things. You apparently are stupid enough to think I would link a video which doesn’t confirm the quotes AND you’re too lazy to check it.

Regardless, you’ve been shown what he said. That you choose to keep your head buried firmly up his ass is all on you now. That certainly doesn’t change the fact that he falsely claimed to have signed more legislation in his first year than every other president.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Thank you, and I stand corrected.  The $1M figure is the loan Trump's dad provided to him at the start of his career, which Trump paid back with interest.  And yes, Trump was already incredibly successful when he inherited money from his father years later.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




LMAO! Trump gets an A+ and has far exceeded my expectations and NO one is more jaded about politics than I am.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



It's 10 times better than most of yours, which consiste almost entirely of personal attacks on Trump.


----------



## Markle (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> I love this post. He thinks his 30 some % of the population are “ the only ones that matter.”



I presume that you have been taught why the Rasmussen Poll is the most accurate.  With that, I give you the three most recent polls.






RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval


----------



## RealDave (Dec 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Trump does a lot of stupid shit.  Only a asskissing Trumpette like you can't see it.

We can post a direct quote & you run screaming "OMG OMG OMG fake news!!!! Fake news!

You people are beyond pathetic.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 28, 2017)

boedicca said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Other than direct handouts from Daddy, Trump got favorable banking etc based on his father's name.

Without Daddy, Trump would be shit.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 28, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> According to who? The same news that said Hillary had a 90% chance of winning the presidency? Lol!



She did have a 90% chance of winning.  If you understood anything about odds, you'd understand why that was true.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



The RWnuts loved Gallup in 2012 when they wrongly had Romney winning in the their final poll.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

Markle said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > I love this post. He thinks his 30 some % of the population are “ the only ones that matter.”
> ...


In reality, Rasmussen is among the least reliable when polling on presidential job approval because they don't poll all adults.


----------



## Markle (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The Obama's have a lot of class.  Trump....errr  not so much.



My, you do have a wild imagination.  Apparently, you are as ignorant of class and protocol as is our former President, Barack Hussein Obama.  Let's see, President Obama learned manners, protocol, and class on the streets on the South Side of Chicago and in the pews of his church and dear friend the Rev. Jerimiah Wright.  Oh, and then there was the leadership skills he learned leading his local ACORN meetings.

Do you recall President Obama bowing to other World leaders?  Manhandling the Queen of England.  Inappropriate attire.  Did you know the White House has an office of protocol?  Apparently, the Obama's either never knew of the office or believed they knew better.

On the other hand, President Trump grew up in the presence of world leaders.  His entire career has been meeting with world leaders, conducting meetings with the most powerful people in the world and all around the world.

Grow up.  You got stomped in the election and now you're forecasts of doom when President Trump took office have proven to be just as wrong.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 28, 2017)

Markle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama's have a lot of class.  Trump....errr  not so much.
> ...



I recall how the right were continuously outraged over anything Obama did to the point where they even hyper-analyzed photos and videoclips and made shit up.

The only manhandling I saw was from the man who you claim "_grew up in the presence of world leaders.  His entire career has been meeting with world leaders, conducting meetings with the most powerful people in the world and all around the world_"...

Manhandling

Weird "power" handshakes

(Japan is not a handshaking culture - you would think a man who "_grew up in the presence of world leaders.  His entire career has been meeting with world leaders, conducting meetings with the most powerful people in the world and all around the world_"...would know that)

We won't even go into his totally classless tweets and name calling of public figures.


----------



## Markle (Dec 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> In reality, Rasmussen is among the least reliable when polling on presidential job approval because they don't poll all adults.



Which explains why they are the most accurate.  Gallup polls anyone who is of age and answers the telephone.  Rasmussen only polls LIKELY VOTERS.  A much more difficult and expensive poll.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2017)

Markle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > In reality, Rasmussen is among the least reliable when polling on presidential job approval because they don't poll all adults.
> ...


Polling likely voters *only* matters in increasing the reliability when predicting election winners. Any other topic is meaningless.Trump is the president of all Americans. Asking only some Americans if he's doing a good job is a worthless poll.

Face reality -- the _*only*_ reason the right is cheering for Rasmussen is not because they believe Rasmussen is more accurate than other polls but only because Rasumussen's JAR is typically higher than the others.

The sad thing is when it comes to trump, y'all are pointing at the least reliable poll just to boast about a measly 45% approval rating.


----------



## Markle (Dec 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 28, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Not a member of the T administration or even a republican in the top 6 of most admired women.
> 
> *Most Admired Woman
> Hillary Clinton* 15 12 13 12 9
> ...



What happened to the current First Lady?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 28, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Not a member of the T administration or even a republican in the top 6 of most admired women.
> ...


First Lady Bill Clinton?
Really...by your logic, Hillary is President.
She isn't, therefore, your logic is based on ?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



And you rely on Infowars and Breitbart. Very funny.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 28, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Your "logic" is stunning!


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 28, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


And you rely on your intestinal growling.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Why don’t you share us how much you know about Snopes?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



And your evidence is what?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 28, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



This just shows how ignorant and dumb you are Dale. 
You don’t have any evidence that 3 to 5 millions of illegals voted for Clinton. That only came out from lying Trump because it hurts his ego.
There are thousands and thousands of republican volunteers. Not a single repeat NOT A SINGLE ONE claimed massive illegal alien votes. 

In order to have that kind of massive fraud you need thousands and thousands of both Republicans and Democrats from the inside and outside to coordinate.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Don't need to know much about them...they have garnered this unearned reputation for being the last line of defense for truth for reasons that escapes me. They certainly fucked up when they claimed that the Barrypuppet's birth certificate was legit since it has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that it wasn't. I have also deducted the preponderance of the evidence shows "Snopes" to be a leftard slanted site..........do you wish to take umbrage with my claims? Bring it on........,


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



"This just shows how ignorant and dumb you are Dale"

This is coming from a dipshit that doesn't even know basic punctuation........."you are Dale".....well duh-huh, dumb ass....and you are the ignorant sack of shit that posts under the avatar of "charwin95"....so your point was???


BTW, fourteen of the twenty states that the Hildbeast was able to win had no voter ID laws....."vote early and often" is the credo of the leftard clown posse of sniveling commie pussies and their butthurt operatives that hide wearing masks. Throat slitting, charwin.............I would throat slit little commie mask wearing fucks before I would ever hop on board with their agenda........etch that in stone. Questions? I am here to help........ (snicker)


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



'LYING FUCK ALERT!!!!!!!!!!

Those states have voter ID laws you stupid shit.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Another birther.

You can't get much dumber than that.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


You people are something.  Trump says this shit & you deny it.Tuymp said no one in his campaign had contact with the Russians. 
Trump did charge SS for using golf carts to follow him on the golf course.  The SS had to pay to use the elevators in Trump tower to get to their offices that had to get to protect Melania.

The idea you deny this is just further proof what an ignorant ass you really are.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


But according to you Trump has no idea what’s going on so he was probably telling the truth.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Trump's father gave him a million & Trump used his banking connectiuons. when he got started.

Quit lying & pretending Trump built his "empire" all by himself.

Trump is a PROVEN cheat & fraud.  Just your type of hero.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Because most successful people don’t share this background.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



So you are using the "Trump is clueless" argument?

He sat in on at least one of those meetings where Russians were discussed.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I’m using *your* argument.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Jealous much?


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No you're being an asshole.

Trump knows exactly what he was doing when he got Russian help.

He knew exactly what he was doing when he got his tax cut plan that gave him tens of millions.

The only assholes that sidsn't are you Trumpettes.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Jealous?  Nope.  Just laughing at you thinking Trump is this brilliant businessman. 

Being a business cheat is not being a brilliant businessman.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I’m using *your* argument.
You’re subjectively selective when it comes to determining Trump’s stealth.
Your agony gives me pleasure due to your arrogance.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




You can call him names all you want.  It doesn't change the fact that he has built a highly successful global business.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Through being a business cheat & a fraud.

I guess you consider El Chapo a great businessman.  Maybe we can make him a citizen & you can run him for President.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Keep protecting that orange asshole.  He just made you poorer & will make your children's future more difficult.  But hey, you love him to death & consider him brilliant.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



not nice-----LIBEL


----------



## boedicca (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Scuze moi, but your accusations are only proof of your pea green envy of Trump's success.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Actually no. Trump won every state that has strict ID laws, except for Virginia. But Hillary still managed to lose 6 of the 18 states that require no ID whatsoever. Look at the map of states with or without voter ID laws, it's telling:

http://www.ncsl.org/research/elections-and-campaigns/voter-id.aspx


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Turds like you think every business is a cheat and a fraud.  You think making a profit is a form of theft.  Why should anyone believe a thing you say about Trump's business dealings?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



ROFL!  The evidence is irrefutable that Obama made us poorer.  Our per capita income went down under Obama, and our taxes went up.  I don't recall any of you douchebag snowflakes whining about it at the time.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Nah! That’s just you blurting your conspiracy theories. Aside from that as always you don’t know anything Dale. 
1. Trump already told you that Obama was born in US. Are you saying that Trump lied again? Birth certificate? Really? 
2. You really don’t know anything about Snopes. Snopes proved a lot of positive view about Trump not just negatives. It attacked both the left and the right. 
3. Barrypuppet? When the whole world knows that Trump is a real Puppet of Putin.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 29, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Trump is not a puppet of  POOOTIN


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Only people claiming about illegal alien votes are idiots people like you and Trump. 
So let me repeat it again for you.

If you are correct with thousands and thousands of republican volunteers that worked at the polls. None repeat NONE are complaining. WHY? 
There are no republicans Secretary of states claim any massive illegal votes. Why? 
Since you are conspiracy bull shitter... They all committed conspiracy.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Yes Trump is a puppet of Putin. 
Maybe you can ask your middle easterners friends that you know. They will tell much worst than a puppet.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 29, 2017)

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Running a business is a lot different than running a country.
Per what we saw in last 11 months he proved that he is running this country amateurish, ignorant and divisive. That’s a fact. The sad part he is dragging the whole population of US into this mess. 
And lie all the time.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Snopes is fake news.

Fact-Checking Snopes: Website's Political 'Fact-Checker' Is Just A Liberal Blogger
_
Fact-Checking Snopes: Website’s Political ‘Fact-Checker’ Is Just A Failed Liberal Blogger_​


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



What makes a fool like Obama good at running a country?  Answer:  nothing.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 29, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




^^^ Strong the butthurt in this one is, yessssss ^^^


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Performance.


Obama improved our place in the world, brought us back from the recession & near financial collapse, reformed our health insurance industry & got millions more insured, improved our environment & led the global fight against global warming.

You orange hero has done nothing positive.  NOTHING.  He has insulted every one of our allies, torn down the efforts that improved our environment & the safety of workers. Wow, what a skill.

I have news, being a business cheat, fraud,  women groper, accused child rapist,  liar, ignorant fool is not qualifications for President unless you are a total fool.

Barack Obama is better educated, had more experience in government and a gaziilion times more class that that lump of ignorance you elected.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

boedicca said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Strong in love of country, asshole.

How dare you hand our country ti such a degenerate, ignorant fraud.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Everyone is lying except Trump.  Right, I get it.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




How dare you not respect the rule of law and peaceful transfer of power, SAD little man.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Respecting the process does NOT mean I hve to respect the POS you elected.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



That's a total fucking lie, and it certainly wasn't true in 2008.  Everything Obama did fucked this country up.  Tearing that down is the best thing Trump could do.  Nothing Obama did improved our environment by 0.1%, and the cost was going to be astronomical.  He did nothing for worker saved.  If our allies are insulted by beng asked to pay their fair share, then it's a good thing Trump insulted them.  Moochers are always insulted when you ask them to pay their bills.

Global warming is the world's biggest con.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Everyone on the left is lying.  The left lies constantly.  Truth doesn't support the left's agenda, so they are forced to lie.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...






FUCKING DUMB ASS ALERT!!!! Schooling dipshits like you is akin to shooting fish in a barrel.


Voter ID laws in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





Leftards are petulant little commies always trying to stick their hands in other people's pockets. They are a sickening lot to say the least.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Spits the flaming imbecile who doesn’t know the difference between *Madison*, Wisconsin and *Madison* Square Garden.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Yeah, you respect the process where Hillary and the DNC rigged their primary to ensure that Hillary got the nomination.  You respect the process where Hillary/Obama cronies in the FBI and the CIA used a phony POS "dossier" to smear their opponent and conduct government surveilance on his campaign.  You respect the process where HIllary bribes spurned gold diggers to smear Trump with bogus accusations of sexual assault.

You're "respect" is worth about as much as the chastity of a $10 prostitute.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I predict you'll be harping on that until Hillary gets elected.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Screeches the birther who fell for the PizzaGate hoax.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Pizzagate is legit, dumb ass.........


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...

















You’re the forum  jester , delusional dale. Most everyone laughs at you. Especially me.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Barrypuppet's certificate of "Live Berth" has been proven by experts to be a fraudulent document. Take the issue up with them, dumb ass. The experts even found the REAL birth certificate that the info was lifted from.....sucks to be you. You are 0-2 in this thread alone.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Weren't you the asshole blubbering about personal attacks just a few posts ago?


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Oh?

Trump claims his electoral victory was the biggest since Reagan’s. Is that true or false?


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Oh? By which expert? When did such an expert physically examine the document?


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



There were no actions that the DNC took that hurt Bernie's chances.  This is just a cover from a jackass who voted for a man who went to the Russians for help.

OMG the Dossier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.  The firm that a Conservative newspaper originally hired to do opposition research?  That dossier?  The dossier that has never been disproven.  

So now Hillary bribed all those women that accused Trump of sexual assault?  Really?

Your POS hero admitted he could grope women.  But hey, all the men that were accused only Trump's accusers were wrong.  This is how fucking stupid you are.

You have no respect fior this country.  None.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



You did a good job of reguritating all the usual DNC talking points.  Too bad they have all been discedited 1000 times.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The Comet Ping Pong And Pizza website was hacked and it was loaded with child porn and snuff films that are being sold for bitcoin and it's linked up to eight other sites some of which is overseas.  A D.C detective has the information and was in contact with the hacker but suddenly cut off  correspondence after the actor went into Comet Pizza and fired one shot that went right through their network server......can you imagine that? Of course dumb fucks like you nod with your mouth agape and believe all of the shit you are fed. 


So, enjoy your crow, little faun....
  (snicker)


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



When Obama took office, wthe economy was shrinking at a rate over 6%, 800,000 job loses a month, a stock market nose diving, a deficit projected to be ob=ver a trillion dollars.

Where was it when he eft?  Well asshole?

And a global warming denier is the absolute dumbest fucking piece of shit on thew planet.  That would be YOU.

Trump insulted our allies when he makes claims like the Iran Nuke deal was the dumbest deal ever when our allies and the US did it.  

Like Trump is smarter that all of those negotiators & leaders.  Trump is a fucking moron.  

And anyone who supports that Russian colluding POS is a moron and hates this country.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Stop crying like a bitch, ya senile old coot. I’m here to make fun of Crazy Donald who’s the only elected president to never be considered the most admirable man alive during his first year as president. He’s likely throwing darts at a picture of Barack. Obama as we speak over this.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Two of them actually.....one was an expert from the U.K. Why don't you do a little digging on your own instead of opening that fat cyber mouth of yours that makes you look like an idiot?


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



No ass hole. No talking points.  I posted the fucking truth.  It is the truth whether you can pull your head out of Triump's fat ass or not.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...










Oh, I’m enjoying every bit of this, you can be sure.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Birthers are dumber than shit.  Ate you claiming to be a birther?


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...






ROTFLMAO!!!!! Dude, you live in an alternative universe. That dossier was paid for BY the Clintons and they DID conspire to steal the nomination from Sanders and they DID attempt to steal the national election from Trump.  We have the Wikileaks e-mail dumps that PROVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Looks like you’re too afraid to name them. I’m certainly not going to do your homework. I’ll just gladly accept your concession instead.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Ignorant leftards enjoy their stupidity.........


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




"Everyone is lying except Trump"

I get it.  

Trump actually did know more about ISIS than the generls.  Trump did grab women by the pussy,  Etc etc etc


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Hisses the birther who fell for the PizzaGate hoax.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





I am saying that it has been proven that the certificate of live birth was a fraudulent document.....got a problem with that?


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Ahhhh yes, another double dose of crow for little faun!

Maricopa Co. Sheriff's Office: '9 points of forgery' in Obama's birth certificate


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Trump knew that ISIS was a creation of the deep state and their minions like the Hildebeast, Barrypuppet and McCain helped to make it happen........


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The Clintons did win the nomination from Sanders & I bet they help strategy meetings, etc.  

What actions were taken prior to the point when Clinton had it clinched.

What illegal activity did the Clintons do against Trump.

I seriously doubt she colluded with the Russians like your orange buddy did.  " No one from my campaign had contact with the Russians" right before 4 or 5 of them were caught lying about it.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




So Trump believed that crock of shit?  That explains a lot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Here's a clue for all you dumbass snowflakes:  The economy always recovers after a recession.  That's why economists call them "recessions."  That means they are temporary.  Obama was in the right place at the right time.  The economy was already on the rebound before he was even inaugurated.  Obama made the deficit far worse with his trillion dollar "stimulus" spending that only served to keep the checks coming in to the DNC.

The true sign of gullibility is falling for the global warming scam.

The Iran nuke deal the United States ever made with a dangerous adversary.  Sorry if the truth hurts.  Lying about it doesn't change the facts.  My 8-year-old neice is smarter than the morons who negotiated that deal.

The whole "russian collusion" scame is the paranoid conspiricy theory to beat all "paranoid conspiricy theories."


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Talking points.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Instead you blubber like a baby when someone points out your hypocrisy, and then you go on an insult rampage.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




The Hildebeast getting the debate questions ahead of time isn't a problem? Putting together a strategy to provoke violence at Trump rallies and then   having the media (that was in the back pocket of the Hildebeast) isn't criminal? If the DNC and the Hildebeast did nothing wrong? Then why are leftards so pissed that the e-mails were leaked??????


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I have no problem with you saying that. It only serves to prove just how fucking insane you are; since in reality, a plane of existence you from which you are far divorced, no expert on this planet ever physically examined either Obama’s certification of live birth OR his certificate of live birth.

You’d have to be completely batshit insane to think anyone could accurately determine a document is fake without ever physically examining the actual document. Which fortunately for you, you are.

But then, so are all birthers.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You brain-dead idiot. 

Joe the Sheriff’s idiocy was easily debunked since he’s a rube and so are you.

His nonsensical claim is that Obama *copied & pasted *portions of his birth certificate from others, including the name, “Oahu.” *Only "Oahu" is not identical. * The 'O' on Obama's birth certificate is slightly thinner and slightly higher than the 'O' on the Ah'nee BC. The image on the bottom is where I added red lines which accentuate the 'O' is raised on Obama's BC.

The 'a' and 'h' on Obama's BC are touching but are not touching on the Ah'nee BC .

Had they been copied and pasted, they would appear *identical*.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



HOLY SHIT! You REALLY don't know that ISIS was a proxy army for the deep state?? That the CIA, the Mossad and Saudi-Intel provided logistics and training while using Qatar as a conduit to provide weapons and cash? Ever heard of Scott Bennett, the military whistleblower that found over 11,000 bank accounts in a Swiss bank all tied into the Saudis and the state department that was providing funding for them? Do you think that those Toyota trucks just magically appeared and used by ISIS while getting uniforms????? Can't tell the players without a program, right???

 Dude, you are hopelessly naive.........


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The idiot that lifted the information from one birth certificate to the fake one didn't do a print out and scan it. They simply put it on-line and it was easily taken apart using Adobe by those that downloaded it. It was a very sloppy attempt.....that is fact.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's what you're hanging your hat on?  I've shown the video that proves it's a fraud multiple times:


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





It was a fake.........deal with it.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL

You’re such a fucking moron.

Imbecile, I said nothing about printing it out. WTF is wrong with you?

I said such a copy and paste would have produced an identical copy of the text down to the last pixel. And as I showed you, the text on the two certificates are not identical.

I can’t believe you leaned on Joe the Sheriff as an expert. The guy is a crazy old loon like you who spent countless years trying to prove Obama’s COLB was fake; before finally settling on the idiocy that text was copied and pasted from another COLB.

Dayam, delusional dale, you are the craziest fucking lunatic to post on these fora.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL 

Oh, look ^^^ another birther. 



You sad birther, it’s not my fault you are too ignorant to understand how copy and pasting an image produces an identical[/B] image. When you copy and paste an image, the pasted image doesn’t shift one letter up and make some letters thicker or thinner. 

And that was Joe the Sheriff’s idiotic claim. That someone cobbled together Obama’s COLB by cutting & pasting portions from Ah’nee’s COLB. If that were true, but it’s nothing but choadwash you swallow, *the text would appear identical on both COLBs down to the last pixel*.,.

... but they’re not identical...






You birthers are the dumbest Neanderthals on the planet.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL

Says you. But you’ve proven to be batshit crazy.







Hell, you fell for the PizzaGate hoax and now you admit you fell hook, line and sinker for Joe the Sheriff’s con job.

You don’t even possess a lick of common sense to figure out that copying & pasting a digital image of text to another digital image doesn’t shift letters around.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

My God, you really are this fucking stupid.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


  Any semblance of your intelligent is a fake,

Birthers are dumber than shit.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Like most things, you have no idea how the scam went down and why it was so easy to dissect because the correct and even basic precautions were not taken. It was easily uncovered when it came out but because of the sheeple? They had to get certified experts to verify that shit is actually shit even though you see that it looked like shit and smelled like shit....had to have "experts" to go on record claiming that it was indeed "shit".....


The ass-kickings continue for lil faun and little Dave........


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are the dumb fuck that claimed that all states that the Hildbeast won had voter ID laws and I proved that they don't. Don't know whom you are attempting to fool with your lame bullshit except other equally stupid leftards.


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Aww, you poor thing. You clearly lack the intelligence to even know what a pixel is.

Hell, you’re so dumb, you actually think Joe the Sheriff is an expert on digital images and that it’s possible to determine Obama's COLB is a fake *without ever actually ever examining it.*


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 30, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Nope, Joe Arpaio wasn't the expert on the fraudulent document. He was simply an avenue to expose the truth. Big time shocks are coming for ya.........Happy New Years! It has been such a great year and a great time for America that it finally has a real leader. Sucks for the commie left....but for the rest of us? Good times.........

)


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 30, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...



What good is it for Obama to be admired if he can't even recognize he violated his Constitutional oath of office by imposing political beliefs through govt that violated the rights and beliefs of half the nation he swore to serve ?

The fact that Trump got elected when all the media, the Democratic party machine, and the corporate legal interests infiltrating 80% of govt were all against him and all wanted Clinton to cover up and keep the same elitist politics going -- that speaks volumes, that speaks for itself.

Regardless if Trump is admired or is just a huge troll thrown in to break up the garbage cycle of govt and is only symbolic, his election still represents a huge NO vote to the liberal politics based on superficial identity: Both Clinton's, Gore and Obama all sold out their constituents and the Constitution to "look good in the media".

You can be admired for getting elected but at what cost?


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Imbecile.... tell the forum again how this “expert” was able to determine the document was a fake when they never even saw the document.

You know, just so the forum can laugh at you again.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 30, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




It was fake and it was easily dismantled for the fake, fraudulent document that it was.........just because YOU want to believe it doesn't make it so......

Hope this helps!


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Whassamatter, loser? Not up for the challenge?

The challenge for you was to explain how some “expert” was able to determine the document was a fake when they never even saw the document...


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 30, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The document was put on line....and easily taken apart (the layers that were "cut and pasted) by Adobe and they analyzed the new fonts that were put on this fake document. The creator of this fraud should have had it printed and scanned....but unfortunately for them (but fortunately for us)  it was put directly on the .gov website and thousands of people downloaded it. The damage was done and it is a fraudulent document....no "if's, and's or but's".....not my opinion but those that are experts in the field.


Any other questions???

(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


As expected, you failed. Miserably.

No “expert” ever examined Obama’s COLB. They were only shown a digital copy of it.

Now for your next challenge, which you will also fail....

Explain how a digital “copy & paste” of an image  alters pixels without altering aspect ratio of dimensions...


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wow there Mr Conspiracy Theory.  What's next _ Contrails?


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Here in Pennsylvania, you must sign a book that has your signature.  A signature match is a form of ID.

You have to provide ID to register to vote.   You must show ID the first time you vote.

To claim to need no ID to vote in PA is a lie.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Of course a bigoted POS would love Sherriff Joe.  That asshole has been proven wrong a gazillion times.  You birthers are dumber than shit.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 30, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> ...



"What good is it for Obama to be admired if he can't even recognize he violated his Constitutional oath of office by imposing political beliefs through govt that violated the rights and beliefs of half the nation he swore to serve ?"

Really?  What is Trump's approval rating?  DACA?  ACA?  Global Warming?  He went against the majority of Americans there so why the fuck arern't you having a fit?

You are just another ignorant Trumpette.


----------



## BradVesp (Dec 30, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.
> ...



It's this sorta misdirected attitude in voting that gets us into the sad and sorry country we have.  Voting for someone has nothing to do with disliking or even liking your neighbors.  Sarcastic votes will probably twist around to haunt you/ us.


----------



## BradVesp (Dec 30, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The treasonous fat senile old orange clown will never win the most admired even in this nation. The majority of Americans detest him, hold him in utter contempt.



A close majority doesn't matter if the minority has a better strategy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 30, 2017)

BradVesp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Morons like you are the reason for the sad state this country is in.  You're an idiot who swallows everything the fake news media dishes out with relish.  You hate Trump because the media told you to hate him.  You're a mindless drone, a puppet, a tool.


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> BradVesp said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

Spits the projecting imbecile who fell for fake news about a DNC/KKK march...

Liberals Aren’t Liking This Newly-Discovered Photo Of The 1924 Democratic Convention…


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 30, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Dear Faun and Dale Smith
1. Had there been ANY proof Obama was born elsewhere with fake certificates, we all know CLINTON would have paid whatever it took to boot that guy out so she could have come in when the opening was hot for the taking!!! You know they would stop at nothing, so anything that obvious they would have jumped at to get what Hillary wanted. Obama would have been trash to dump to get out of her way. You know this, we all know how that would have played out if there was any chance of any proof at all to the contrary of Hawaii birth.

2. Regardless if Obama was born here or on the moon, because his mother counts as a US citizen, then that's the criteria used to count Obama as one. Same with McCain who was also questioned for eligibility. 

In the past the criteria changed. It used to be the father had to be a citizen, then it was either parent. So at one point in history it did flip back and forth. Not everyone agrees with what is a natural born citizen. But legally the tradition has been to count either the mother or fathers citizenship. 

So by that criteria, Obama's birth certificate real or fake doesn't matter. And that's why nobody pursues this. If they did Dale Smith you KNOW Hillary Clinton would have taken this ball and run with it to kick Obama to the curb so she could make history in place of him stealing the limelight. Anything that obvious abd obtainable, she'd stop at nothing to expose this and get the White House for herself.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 30, 2017)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BradVesp said:
> ...



That's all you got, isn't it, Faux?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Daily Caller? Very funny.


----------



## Markle (Dec 30, 2017)

RealDave said:


> No you're being an asshole.
> 
> Trump knows exactly what he was doing when he got Russian help.
> 
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



You will understand if you set aside your hatred.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

boedicca said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Nope my butt doesn’t hurt.

But I know it hurts yours and your buddies  because I’m telling truth and facts. Trump is an amateur, unfit, unethical, undisciplined , arrogant, ignorant POTUS ever.


----------



## Markle (Dec 30, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> That’s a fact.



NO, that's your erroneous opinion.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



PizzaGate is legit according to Dale the conspiracy theorist. 
Here it is folks. This cannot be dumber than dumber. Your brain is wired wrong. 
Actually I feel sorry for you believing this kind of nonsense garbage.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Proven by expert. Alex Jones and Sherrif Arpaio? Very funny. 
We do not have to take the issue with them. It’s a matter of fact and what you think if these people are legit or not. Like garbage disposal Alex Jones and his Infowars. 

Barrypuppet? Really? So far only people that keep saying this is YOU.
While the whole world and documented is the Trump a real puppet of Putin. That’s a fact. 

Aside from your conspiracy theories and hatred you don’t really know much.


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Whassamatter, loser? You don't like your projection shoved back in your face?


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Was *Alex Jones* delusional dale's other "expert??"

No wonder he wouldn't name him!


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Very funny Dale. I’m sure Alex Jones told you that.
The only people that believed kind of garbage is you. Very funny.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 30, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Barack Obama edges out Donald Trump as most admired man
> Hillary Clinton wins narrow victory over Michelle Obama
> Clinton has won the past 16 years; Obama the past 10.
> Ha ha ha ha
> ...



_Clinton has won the past 16 years; 
_
If she keeps that up, she'll be president last year......err.......in 2008.......err......where's her vodka?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



This is funnier than hell. You make it sound that it’s a library card that you can duplicate using a copier at fedex, cute and paste then xerox it.

In REALITY in REALITY in REALITY repeat it 3 times for you because you are so ignorant. Sherrif Arpaio went to Hawaii and investigate found nothing. By came back claiming it’s fake. Very very funny.

I thought dumpy Trumpy  already made this clear for conspiracy theorist like you.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Proven by who? Same people that 911 was inside job, SandyHook was a hoax. The earth is flat. LOL LOL very funny.
No we don’t have a problem but you do. Big time. Better check yourself in dude.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I’ve seen this before report before and I know what that published. I know this is exactly what you are going to post. 
What a coincidence coming from racist asshole Sherrif Arpaio Sherrif Office.

Are you really this fucking stupid? Are you really this dumb? 

How in the world that bc could be different from the original bc master form? 
So the most powerful elected official in this world will use a fake form that came from public office then supply it to investigators? 

In my opinion someone (could be Arpaio)  made that fake birth certificate then published then analyzed by others. Then of course it’s fake. 

Entire GOP didn’t like and fought Obama for straight 8 years. Did any of these nut head or ANYBODY claimed Obama bc was fake? Nobody except Trump, his accolades and people like you. 
There are no other assholes in this world but Trump trying to delegitimize Obama’s presidency.  One and only racist asshole Trump.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Trump doesn’t know shit.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You are 50% dishonest.
You ignored to post the reason why we have the recession. The collapse of the real state enterprise. 

Russian collusions? If there is no collusions. Prove it.
If there is no collusions. Why is Trump is so scared?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



What made you think Trump did not get debate question before the debate from Fox News?
Fox News owns Trump..... Yrump owns Fox News.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I’m sure Alex Jones told you that. LOL. Very funny.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



That could have been done by Sherrif Arpaio and his buddies. Idiot.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 30, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I  don't know where the Barrypuppet was born but I do know beyond the shadow of a doubt that the birth certificate that was presented to the public in 2011 was a fraudulent document. By the time this "certificate" was presented, Barrypuppet had been in office for two years.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 30, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Nope, Alex Jones bailed when the heat got ratcheted. This came from from Titus Frost's interview with the hacker that gave all the information to D.C detective Marcus Stevens. He produced the e-mail correspondence as well. Shortly afterwards, this crisis actor goes into Comet Pizza and fires one shot (so allegedly claimed) and it just so happened to go through their server (That is what James Alefantis claimed in an interview after this "event") 

So my question to you is what kind of perv are you that wouldn't want this investigated? Do you think these are the kinds of pictures that should be put on display in what is suppose to be a kid friendly place???


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 30, 2017)

Faun said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Regressive liberal ROE


1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to.

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented.

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence.

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion

6c. attack their rationality.

7. Lie, make false assumptions

8. Play race/gender card

9. Play gay/lesbian card

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist card

11. Make up stuff

12. Deny constantly

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand when they have been posting about it for days, or weeks.

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia

*17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart  <---- New habit discovered!*


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 30, 2017)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Dear Faun
Trump's win was a bigger victory and surprise given the liberal Monopoly backing Clinton and dominating media. It was bigger in comparison with overcoming the garbage with Obama and Democrats abuse of govt which Trump is still fighting while opposed on both sides by corrupt career politicians on left and right.

As for my previous argument, what do you and Dale Smith think? Wouldn't you both agree if there was any fishy business fault or flaw with Obama's birth and citizenship, then Hillary Clinton and her cronies would have paid whatever cost to dig that up, boot Obama out of the nomination so Clinton could have taken the White House at that pivotal point? 

Can anyone argue with that?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The only people believe Alex Jones are the conspiracy theorist people  like you. Nobody else. Anything coming from Alex Jones are either fake, lie, racist or conspiracy.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Give me facts not funny jokes. Coming from Infowars, Fox News or Breitbart is the worst you can show me. 

Go get me something credible. Remember I said credible.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Presented to you by Arpaio was good enough. Very funny. 
So Alex Jones claimed the Las Vegas massacre was orchestrated by Democrats. I’m sure you believed that. Obama built a wall in his DC homes to keep illegal immigrants out. I’m sure you believed too.  

The only and only people that don’t know or refused to believe that are people like you. 
You keep saying Barrypuppet when the whole world knows and documented Trump is real Puppet. 
Since when Obama became a puppet?


----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Troll liar


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Why don’t you prove where I lied? You are one funny dude.
One post and I blasted your long list. 
I ordered you to get me something credible. 
Not jokes.


----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I dont take orders from regressive faggots.


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And as expected, delusional dale fails miserably again.


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It was huge and unexpected -- it wasn't the biggest "electoral win" since Reagan. Every Electoral win since Reagan except for Duhbya's was bigger. He certainly wasn't waxing about it philosophically since Obama's victory, the first black elected president, was bigger; and Reagan's wasn't so big given he beat a failed presidency and was expected to win his re-election. 



emilynghiem said:


> As for my previous argument, what do you and Dale Smith think? Wouldn't you both agree if there was any fishy business fault or flaw with Obama's birth and citizenship, then Hillary Clinton and her cronies would have paid whatever cost to dig that up, boot Obama out of the nomination so Clinton could have taken the White House at that pivotal point?
> 
> Can anyone argue with that?


I agree she certainly would have raised the issue had it been an issue. It's been almost 10 years and no one, including trump who hired an investigation team with unlimited funds, has ever proven Obama was not born in Honolulu or that his COLBs are fake. On the flip side, there is evidence they're authentic; most notably, they were both confirmed by several officials with the state of Hawaii.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



And this is the best you can come up with.  
Since you are a liar and fake. I’m ordering you to go get me something credible not funny jokes. 
You are waste of my time.
Go stand in the corner and take your meds. NOW GO.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 30, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The neocons that are part of the establishment simply gave lip service when the Barrypuppet was the face of the franchise of USA.INC much like the leftards did when they claimed that they would stop funding the illegal war in Iraq and Afghanistan if they took control of the House and Senate in 2006.....did anything change? Nope, they passed spending bills loaded with pork to placate their "serfs" that voted them in. I would think that even someone as stupid as you are would begin to see a pattern and have an "Ah ha!" moment..........


----------



## Markle (Dec 30, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Over a year of investigations and nothing.  NOTHING.


----------



## Faun (Dec 31, 2017)

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Poor delusional dale ... can't rise to such a simple challenge...

Explain how a digital “copy & paste” of an image  alters pixels without altering the aspect ratio or the size of the pasted image...


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Faun, there was 9 items that were lifted from another certificate of live birth and those 9 layers were easily dissected using Adobe.......it was easily debunked within a day of this being put on the .gov website because the one that did this fraudulent document didn't have the common sense to "print" it and then scan it before they put it on the website. I am really hurting for you because you are really struggling with this. I chalk it up to your ignorance of basic computer skills...........hang in there, lil fella.......big time revelations are coming your way.

Hope this helps and I wish you a happy new year! It's only going to get better because the Hildebeast lost......I know that is hard for you to fathom....but it is true.


----------



## Faun (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Repeating your idiocy doesn't address what I asked...

*Explain how a digital “copy & paste” of an image  alters pixels without altering the aspect ratio or the size of the pasted image...*

You don't even attempt to address it because you can't since it blows your delusions out of the water.

But wait, there's more. I'm not the only one who easily debunked Joe the Sheriff's con job...

Joe Arpaio's New Birther "Evidence," as Usual, Was Debunked Months Ago

As always, you prove yourself to be the forum  jester , whose only role here is to be laughed at.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




'BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA "Phoenix News Times"????????


Well holy fucking shit! That's the end of THIS debate.....game, set AND match courtesy of the "Phoenix News Times" and this article that has the tag line of  "Chief birther bullshitter Mike Zullo"........seriously, this is honest journalism at it's finest!!!!!!.....that is if you are a leftard with a double digit I.Q like lil' faun....

Rock on with your bad self, little fella....rock the fuck on!

 LOL!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Run, Forrest! Run!!! 

You poor thing. That article is laced with links corroborating their findings. You prove to be such a chickenshit, you thought you could merely scoff at the source to avoid having to deal with reality.

And again, the simple challenge I've laid down now 4 times, which you also run away from ...

*Explain how a digital “copy & paste” of an image  alters pixels without altering the aspect ratio or the size of the pasted image...*

... your fear reveals you have no clue what you're talking about. Which you also revealed with your ineptness as to how Adobe Illustrator works.

And of course, that nonsense too was debunked long ago by an Adobe expert...

Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


*17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart <---- New habit discovered!*


----------



## RealDave (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



This from an admitted Birther.  I have news, you don't get much dumber than that.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 31, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



PROPERLY MARKED

Do you assholes know what that means?  Do you know how many agencies can label something clsasified?

'Of course not.  Because you are fucking idiots.

Trump colluded with the Russians, he lied about contacts with the Russians & his campaign.

And you are lying about Clinton to give him cover,.

'What a pack of pathetic, America Hating jackasses you all are.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Bigoted fuck.   When cornered, you people relly let your deplorable side out in the open.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

When have you cornered anyone? How is that possible on the internet? lol...


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 31, 2017)

President Trump won.  Get over it and save yourself seven more years of impotent rage.  Though it IS fun to watch!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Trump Won.  hiLIARy Lost.

Thank God!


----------



## RealDave (Dec 31, 2017)

boedicca said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




You would hire Roy Moore to babysit your children.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> When have you cornered anyone? How is that possible on the internet? lol...


When yiour stupid asrguments get shoved down your ignorant throats.  You should be used to that by now.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

RealDave said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > When have you cornered anyone? How is that possible on the internet? lol...
> ...


Nothing has been shoved down my throat. What are you talking about? Be specific. (don't lie)


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2017)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You would hire Harvey Weinstein to babysit yours.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Do you expect people believed that from conspiracies people like you? 
Like the Las Vegas massacre making CONCLUSIONS that it was part of conspiracy to massacre people then blame the left. Are you supposed to be credible? Very funny very funny.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Mueller start investigation May 2017. Not one year. You lied again. 
It took 2 years to investigate Hillary on Benghazi. That is one woman one woman & found nothing + $7 millions tax payers money wasted. Yet you and your buddies keep bringing this up. That is 2 years.
Crooked Trump has so many lying traitors involved so it will take time. But they will get there.So far 2 already indicted & 2 pleaded guilty. LOCKED THEM UP INCLUDING TRUMP.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Just for the sake of your ignorance Dale. 

Let say you are correct. So why in the world only people only VERY FEW  people like you that are crying?
So why is Trump doesn’t back up his accusations?
Why did Trump admitted that Obama was born in USA? 
Obama was born 1961 Adobe was not even available.

No Dale the only people that are struggling are people like you. Nobody else.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Stop it you are tickling us. Coming from a conspiracy theorist like you. Doesn’t mean or prove any diddly squat.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




I am not blaming the left for the shooting in Las Vegas but the real story of what happened is being suppressed. There was definitely more than one shooter and the body that was removed from the hotel room of the lone shooter was not that of Paddock. Remember, Paddock had the #13 tattooed on his neck and the body that was removed didn't have it.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

boedicca said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



People already knew that but did this  lousy president proved that he is fit to run this country?
Ask the 212 millions registered voters that didn’t vote for this crooked  president.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


 I did that many times and blasted your ass too. 
Dude you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Yet you are the one lying...tsk tsk tsk....


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Why?  it was your dodo president trump that support a child molester.
This will not go away. I can tell you that.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Not crying at all.....I am simply providing information concerning this issue to back up those that know that this internet created document was a fraud. We made it through the eight horrific years of the Barrypuppet and his crimes as well as those of the Bush and Clinton crime families are going to be revealed and they are numerous and broad in scope.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Conspiracy analyst, Charwin........and I back up what I claim. You suck at debate and refuting the things I post. The ol "UH-UH?!?!?!?!?" defense doesn't pass anyone's "sniff test" for proof.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



This is so funny. I already knew  from the start that people like you or Alex Jones will come up something funny. Like the SandyHook massacre was a hoax. 
Why in the world they will bungled this  investigation? Why and what do they need to hide? 
Maybe  the tattooed #13 was not taken off before the massacre? I know several people who has their tattoo removed. 

I’ve asked you several questions so far you avoided it.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 31, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Dear RealDave
first of all I am a progressive Green Democrat, I believe in setting up sustainable health care and environmental protections and restorations directly by programs created around each site, funding and run voluntarily by citizens who get tax breaks and deductions for setting up what works locally, instead of relying on federal govt to mandate for the whole nation through Congress which doesn't address the local details and process needed.

I believe that approach is more sustainable, ethical and effective, and Constitutional by respecting beliefs of both parties where Conservatives don't believe in govt micromanagement that gets politicized. I believe better decisions are made by working with medical professionals and environmental scientists to set up programs locally,
which people will naturally choose to fund and participate in when proven to work better.

As for two points you made in posts above
1. Obama abused govt to try to impose health care and environmental policies,
which isn't sustainable or controllable. Putting these decisions in the hands of Congress is like gambling on who gets those seats. The proper way to set up environmental and health care programs is directly with schools and institutions that study problems and solutions. That's who can make longterm PROVEN policies, instead of voting on these arbitrarily.  This approach by Obama and liberals is backwards. The first step is to set up proven workable programs, and THEN after these are established as working models, THEN the govt can model and adopt the programs that work. Perhaps federal govt can be used to fund the sites and institutions per state, but the programs have to be decided and chosen by people of that state in order to be accountable. Going through federal govt is not reliable for the diversity of details in addressing individual needs and choices and complex issues involved in either health care or sustainable energy and environment.

Again please understand I am a progressive liberal who SUPPORTS my fellow Greens and Democrats clamoring for sustainable environment and energy solutions, and the best models, solutions and approaches I have found are through local cooperatives and universities to study and implement programs creating jobs and internships to do the work. This is best done through local partnerships and built on state levels BEFORE trying to promote and replicate models on national and global levels - by free choice AFTER these are proven to work. NOT IMPOSING them by political force or bullying.

2. As for "Trump collusion with Russia"
from what I understand, the meetings with Russia were POST ELECTION
after Trump was no longer just a candidate but was the President ELECT.
So that is normal protocol to start meeting and talks with foreign leaders.

Please correct me if I am wrong on this.

I find more coverup, denial and deflection on Clinton's side
that is still being skirted over.  

I am concerned about wasting taxpayer money on investigations
that are politically biased. Maybe we should make a rule that whoever
is wrong should pay back taxpayers for the cost of investigations.

I personally would rather get paid back the 24 billion wasted of tax money
on the govt shutdown over conflicts with the federal budget due to ACA mandates,
and charge that cost back to the parties responsible.

We need a way to check Govt that allows taxpayers to charge
the cost back to the Wrongdoers instead of making the public pay for 
the cost of govt abuses.
As long as there is no accountability or cost for abusing govt or party power,
what motivation do wrongdoers have to stop this? if taxpayers have to foot the bill?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You have not answer any of my questions.
My questions to you are real facts and no BS.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




You rarely ask questions.....you swing your cyber purse for the most part and whine about the things I post.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


NO one has to answer your questions commie.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Very funny Dale. You backed up your claimed based from your own conspiracy. 
Very credible Dale. Just imagine if all or most people are like you. The whole world will collapse.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I will let you know when you are qualified to talk to me. Go to bed dude. You are embarrassing yourself.

Right now I’m talking  to a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




I have a challenge for you......,.....invest just 30 minutes to listen to this whistleblower. I bought and downloaded his book. I have heard the numerous interviews he has done and his testimony never varies. It's very detailed.........do you have the balls to listen to it? It validates a lot of what I have claimed about the OKC Murrah building bombing. Now, if they could pull this off? Do you really believe that the other things that I contend here is wrong?


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




You are the one that initiates contact. I don't sweat the likes of you....never have because I know what I know.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I asked you questions in my post #482.

Your  post are based from a conspiracy from your own beliefs. That is a problem. You are trying very hard to influence us based from conspiracies. Is that supposed to be credible? 
Do you expect people to believe you?

Like Paddock massacre. How How in the world you can easily come up with that kind of statement? 
SandyHook massacre was a hoax. 
911 was an inside jobs. 
Obama build a wall to keep illegal alien out................
Who are the people that believe this kind of nonsense.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Pay attention. Dude That particulatar post was for your worthless buddy miketx. Not you.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


No one has to answer your question commie.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Adobe was available in 2011 when this fraudulent document was created. Go look at the pics of Stephen Paddock that are all over the internet and then look at the pic of the alleged body of Paddock and tell me if they are one and the same. Sandy Hoax? HOLY shit, I am totally embarrassed that I fell for that utter bullshit. 9/11/01? Explain to me how two planes could cause THREE buildings to fall into their own footprint at freefall speed. Are you going to listen to the link I sent you? Thirty minutes, Charwin.......certainly you can pick this former black op's story to pieces.........what say ye?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You are struggling to explain the birth certificate and other stuff. Now you want to bring up another subject?  
No I will not invest my time with this kind garbage.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I have explained it to ad naseum and I get really tired of repeating myself.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




The idiot that lifted the information from one birth certificate to the fake one didn't do a "print out" and then scan it and THEN put it on the .gov website. They simply put it on-line and it was easily taken apart using Adobe by those that downloaded it. It was a very sloppy attempt.....that is fact. They even found the actual document that some of the information was lifted from and pasted on Barrypuppet's document.

BTW, are you going to "man up" and listen to just 30 minutes of the interview I gave you the link to???


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Very funny. After several years of these conspiracy. The result is————— Nothing.

You have not answered my questions in post #482 for the BC.
Paddock, 911, SandyHook all of that came from a conspiracy theorist. Very funny.


But I will give you a shot about the Twin Tower building. You are claimed that it was a sabotage like how they demolish a building collapsing sequencially. 

1. Why in the world the US government will murder their own people?
In 1970 there was a documentary made about the construction of the twin tower. It shows how/why the skin of the tower was one of the main strength of the building. It is was recorded  phase during that time. So when the plane hit the tower with all the jet fuels melting with all that weight from the top it will collapse like an accordion. That explains that.
2. Do you expect any other way/how that building should fall or collapse? Why should it fall to the side?
3. If there was a demolition crew installing all those thousands of bombs to fall just like this video. Tenants could have seen it. With that size of the building It will take months or year of planning and rigging to install all those bombs to bring the building down. Of those thousands of people that work there. Nobody  noticed it?
4. There was a several video recorded when these tower collapsed. Did you see any bomb exploded on the side of the building just like this video ?

So your conspiracy about 911 has been debunked a long time ago.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Man up? Why should I read the hat kind of garbage?


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





"1. Why in the world the US government will murder their own people?"

The same reason that they murdered 58,000 soldiers in the Vietnam war that was based on a lie......money.

"In 1970 there was a documentary made about the construction of the twin tower. It shows how/why the skin of the tower was one of the main strength of the building. It is was recorded  phase during that time. So when the plane hit the tower with all the jet fuels melting with all that weight from the top it will collapse like an accordion. That explains that"

The inner core of both WTC towers had concrete reinforced rebar that was built to withstand no one but to direct impacts from a 727 and still stand. It certainly would not have collapsed at freefall speed nor would they have found molten metal  spewing like a fountain. Building Seven wasn't hit by a plane at all and it fell at free fall speed inside it's own footprint as well.

"2. Do you expect any other way/how that building should fall or collapse? Why should it fall to the side?"

That is why they plan demolitions instead of simply placing them willy, nilly....to insure that it falls straight down.

"3. If there was a demolition crew installing all those thousands of bombs to fall just like this video. Tenants could have seen it. With that size of the building It will take months or year of planning and rigging to install all those bombs to bring the building down. Of those thousands of people that work there. Nobody  noticed it?"

Traces of nano-thermite, a military grade explosive was found in the dust traces and it does not require months to place them in strategic areas. Scott Forbes, a senior database administrator for Fiduciary Trust that was on the 97th floor of WTC 2 got a notice three weeks before the 9/11 attacks. The Port Authority of New York informed him that there would be a power shutdown on the weekend of Sept. 8 and 9th. All power would be shut down so that they could upgrade the internet capabilities of the building. 

"4. There was a several video recorded when these tower collapsed. Did you see any bomb exploded on the side of the building just like this video ?"

You haven't seen the videos that I have that I have seen......


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




So, you claim that shit happens like OKC but no one ever blows the whistle and then when one does, you attempt to debunk it without even listening to them? See, why should I take your opinion seriously and that I am "wrong" when you won't even attempt to educate yourself?


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



* It certainly would not have collapsed at freefall speed 
*
None of them did.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


*
Traces of nano-thermite, a military grade explosive
*
Thermite isn't an explosive.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2017)

Sigh.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2018)

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


*Had Trump taken the his money in 1974 when he started in his real estate business and just invested it in an SP500 index fund and gave up his business, his net worth today would be 11 billion dollars.  The fact is Trump used money from his Dad and the collateral from his Dad's business worth about 170 million to build his real estate business.  Had he stuck with what he knew, real estate he would have been far richer today.  From the late 80's into 90's he ventured into a dozen businesses such as casinos, restaurants, airlines, wine sales, steak retailing, etc. and lost his shirt to the tune of 920 million dollars. What saved Trump was his real estate holdings in New York where the market increase 84% in the 90's and 116% in early 2000's.  Since his real estate holdings were highly leveraged, he saw huge increases in his net worth. 

Trump was no great businessman.  He was born rich and got richer utilizing his family's money and connections.  The only business that Trump owned that was really successful was his real estate holdings.  He lost money on every other business he got into.
*
*Donald Trump isn't rich because he's a great investor. He's rich because his dad was rich.*


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 1, 2018)

Flopper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Flapper, Vox????? A leftard slanted website??? You want to "roll with that" as a credible news source that I should weigh and consider?? Seriously? That website scores "partisan leftard points" because of????????


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 1, 2018)

Flopper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



1 million would not turn into 11 billion in that amount of time.  That would require a 10,000 fold increase


----------



## RealDave (Jan 1, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



He got a million, he later got his father's inheritance.  He used Daddy's banking & business contacts.

I bet you think Ivanka is a great businessman.

We really do't know if Trump is worth anything - no US banks will loan him any money.  Why wouldn't they loan money to such a financial wizard.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 1, 2018)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Yes, we know he got a million.  I just said that.   Putting a million in the stock market would not return 11 billion since 1974.  That's a 10,000 fold increase, and the stock market simply hasn't increased that much since 1974.  Try supporting the premise of the post we are discussing instead of going off on some completely unrelated rant.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Try reading The Constitution, especially the bit about how Presidents are elected.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2018)

Flopper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Yes, I'll file that right next to the Islamic Video, hiLIARy ran from Sniper Fire, and Obama's Iran Deal spin.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 1, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Wow, you assholes dig deep for excuses for your orange buddy.

There is nothing wrong with the Iram nuke deal  I don't give a shit what an ignorant fool like you & Trump think about it.

It stopped Iran's nuclear weapon development.

At least until dumbfuck Trump lets them start back up again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 1, 2018)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



*It stopped Iran's nuclear weapon development.
*
Sure, just like Clinton stopped North Korea's nuclear program when he handed them money and oil in 1994.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2018)

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




You become loonier every day.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Aww, you poor, crazed thing. You failed miserably to demonstrate either of Obama’s COLBs or fake. You reliance on Joe the Sheriff’s idiocies failed you because his nonsense was debunked by showing the text on Obama’s COLB was not copied from Ah’nee’s. That left you perplexed as you’re unable to describe how a digital image can be copied & pasted  and can alter pixels without disturbing aspect ratio, dimensions, or size of the copied image.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No, you don’t back up what you claim. You repeat what you claim without verification. Repeating bullshit doesn’t make it smell better; it only reminds the forum that you have no clue what you’re talking about.

If you _could_ back up your claims, you _would_ have described how to copy and paste a digital image and alter its pixels without altering its aspect ratio.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


This is gonna be fun....

How do you know the document wasn’t scanned in...?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Because the layers of the document were easily dissected, lil faun and by the time they had found the mistake over 130,000 people had already downloaded it.It was a fake document, lil faun......get over it already.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


*If you don't believe them you can calculate how much Trump would have made just by investing his money the SP500 index instead operating his own business.  Anyone who calls themselves a great businessman and can't beat the market in a business he runs, is no great businessman.

If you want see a truly self made billionaire look at Warren Buffett.   He started his career with $6,000 dollars he earned as a child.  Today that has grown to 85 billion and without Daddy's millions.  Buffett unlike Trump gives away billions.  In fact he has given away more than Trump has earned and has pledged to give away 99% of of his wealth.*
*The Evolution of Warren Buffett's Career from 1936 to 2013*


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 1, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...





Warren Buffet? The insider that would suddenly get all these tips to buy or dump stock? The same Warren Buffet that was complicit in the child trafficking cover-up of the Franklin scandal in Omaha, Nebraska where his newspaper  (the Omaha World Herald) tore into the testimonies of the abused children that came forward? The same Warren Buffet that attended some of these sex parties were child from BoysTown were passed around like a pack of smokes to politicians that were then filmed doing perverted shit to them so they would be compromised? Ted Gunderson, a former 30 year veteran of the FBI exposed this shit over 25 years ago. So you REALLY want to tout the greatness of Warren Buffett?


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Retard, scanning the document generates layers. It's scary how ignorant you are about the nonsense you spew.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Then every layer of the document would be able to be lifted.......you really are stupid, lil faun........and you keep losin'.........sucks to be you.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


LOL

I point the ^^^ gaping head wound ^^^ in Joe the Sheriff's 9 points of nonsense, and all poor, delusional dale can do is laugh in ignorance because he knows nothing of digital images.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Every layer was accessible, you poor, delusional freak.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You lose, lil faun.......you always lose. You are a troll that adds nothing and why are you even here? You are so full of hate and anger. There isn't anything about you that is even slightly likeable. You "lurk" and lamely attempt to people that are waaaaay smarter than you.......just keepin' it real, lil faun....no one here really has any use for you and that should tell ya something. Just tryin' to help, lil faun.......


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL

Poor, delusional dale. You're like that old lady in the commercial who fell and can't get up, shaking your walker at me from your prostrated position.

Moron... scanning the COLB generated layers which Adobe can recognize. That's a feature which enables searching text within a PDF, which is a graphic image.

What you're too ignorant to comprehend is that the existence of layers actually lends credibility to the COLB. Had someone simply cut and pasted images from another document, they would have created an image with only one layer. Scanning the COLB created multiple layers.

Dayam, you're one dumb fucking conspiracy nut. 

That's why you demonstrate you know zilch about layers and why you can't even begin to explain how someone can copy and paste a graphical image of text which alters pixels without altering the aspect ratio or size of the image.


----------



## Markle (Jan 1, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Jan 1, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Mueller start investigation May 2017. Not one year. You lied again.
> It took 2 years to investigate Hillary on Benghazi. That is one woman one woman & found nothing + $7 millions tax payers money wasted. Yet you and your buddies keep bringing this up. That is 2 years.
> Crooked Trump has so many lying traitors involved so it will take time. But they will get there.So far 2 already indicted & 2 pleaded guilty. LOCKED THEM UP INCLUDING TRUMP.



The investigation into Hillary Clinton and Benghazi brought forth a lot of damning information.  Apparently nothing illegal but certainly unethical and immoral.


----------



## Markle (Jan 1, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Jan 2, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Had Trump taken the his money in 1974 when he started in his real estate business and just invested it in an SP500 index fund and gave up his business, his net worth today would be 11 billion dollars.



Major LIE.

According to your lie, Donald Trump would have had a net worth of $2.2 BILLION.  Which, clearly he did not.

US Inflation Calculator


----------



## Markle (Jan 2, 2018)

RealDave said:


> We really do't know if Trump is worth anything - no US banks will loan him any money. Why wouldn't they loan money to such a financial wizard.



Your reliable source and a link will be appreciated.

If I were a multi-billionaire, I certainly would not limit my choice of lenders to the U.S. banks, would you?


----------



## Markle (Jan 2, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> People already knew that but did this lousy president proved that he is fit to run this country?
> Ask the 212 millions registered voters that didn’t vote for this crooked president.



Why would I depend on anyone who didn't know enough about the election to vote?


----------



## Markle (Jan 2, 2018)

RealDave said:


> It stopped Iran's nuclear weapon development.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 2, 2018)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > People already knew that but did this lousy president proved that he is fit to run this country?
> ...



If that ain't the dumbest thing yet.

Trump made lots of weapon deals so you are saying those aredcampaign contributions too?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 2, 2018)

Markle said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > It stopped Iran's nuclear weapon development.



There has been no proof that Iran has violated that agreement, asshole.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 2, 2018)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Donald Trump, Roger Ailes, Bill O'reilly, etc etc etc.

Elliot Spitzer chased prostitutes & was ousted

David Vitter hired Prostitutes from the floor of Congress & he gets re-elected.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 2, 2018)

a really DUMBASS thread---
I'm sure Trump will be infuriated !!
hahahahhahahahahha


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Very funny Dale. Very funny.
Even if someone will do that purposely, take the best demolition experts in the world. There ain’t no way they can bring that building down just like how it happened. Impossible. 
Why in the world they will deviate that from the facts? What’s the point? 

I asked you several questions but you avoided them. My questions are reality and facts. Your opinion is just a conspiracy crap. 

I was in Las Vegas in 1996 when they demolished the sands casino. 

Normally I do not put up with your conspiracy crap. It only happened that I was bored waiting for the New Years party.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Really? Do you honestly expect me to pay attention to those kind of crap? 
Why in the world I will invest 2 hours just to prove an idiot like you. Apparently and sadly  this is the only life you have. I have tons of other more important things to do.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Actually you are quite entrain


Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller start investigation May 2017. Not one year. You lied again.
> ...



Thank you for confirming that you lied again.

Don’t you ever get tired bringing Benghazi? Is that supposed to exonerate Trump by keep bringing Hillary up all the time. 

Hillary Hillary Hillary? What’s the point?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Just because you post your conspiracy crap doesn’t mean you are winning. Very funny. 

What’s  the point of giving me a funny rating Dale? It only shows you are weakling. Why not bring it out here so everyone can see? I never give funny rating.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You’re too late. Delusional dale already proved for the forum just how ignorant he is. He claims someone copied and pasted some of the text from Johanna Ah’nee’s COLB to create Obama’s COLB. The problem he ran into was the supposedly copied and pasted texts are not an identical match; and when I challenged delusional dale to explain how there can be differences in the texts if they’re copied and pasted, he ran away because he has no answer.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 5, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




I don't give a shit what you will or will not "put up with" nor do I give a shit if you wake up or not. It certainly doesn't surprise me that you will not listen to any of that interview because heaven forbid that your world view be shook up.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Very funny Dale. 
You cannot say you don’t give a shit  when I can see your mouth foaming. 
All my questions are reality and facts. And you purposely avoided them because you don’t really know what you are talking about. 

Your opinion is just a conspiracy BS that only fool believe you. That’s the difference between me ( da man ) and you (wired wrong). 

Im so tired of winning.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 6, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




All I say is based on facts that I can back up. Hell, you wouldn't even listen to the video of  whistleblower Cody Snodgres. Naysayers bitch all the time that these types of conspiracies are not possible.......and then when one comes forward at great risk to self? They are given the backhanded wave of the hand because the truth is too painful. I  know what happened on April 19th, 1995 in Oklahoma City. I could write my own book. I do radio and podcast interviews about what transpired that day.  have personally spoken with some of the ones that have tried to get the truth out even at great peril to themselves. It's not my problem that you want to believe lies of unimaginable proportions because it helps you sleep better at night.

"Winning"? The truth isn't a dick measuring contest but if it was? You wouldn't go to a nudist beach...that much I can tell ya.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Stop your tickling me. I don’t go to nudist place. 

Nah!  You are having a very difficult time explaining your birther or 911 now you want to bring up Oklahoma bombing. Very funny. 

So after all that research and your resume you just mentioned. You don’t have a car, don’t pay taxes, no health insurance, no driver license a very poor individual. etc etc etc. And this is your career a conspiracy theorist. Excellent Dale. I’m sure you are very proud of yourself.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 11, 2018)

Markle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Had Trump taken the his money in 1974 when he started in his real estate business and just invested it in an SP500 index fund and gave up his business, his net worth today would be 11 billion dollars.
> ...


*The growth of the S&P500 has dramatically exceed inflation.  
S&P 500: Total and Inflation-Adjusted Historical Returns*


----------

